# Secret Santa 2014 - OPENING THREAD!



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Secret Santa - opening thread 2014!


*Carly87 posted a received list, so if you haven't already seen it or haven't received then it can be found here --> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/387460-ss-received-list.html*

A few people have mentioned that they will be opening their SS presents early, so I thought I would start the opening thread, well the opening thread for the rescue Secret Santa also inspired me to start this one and I'm sure most of us are super excited to see everyone's opening pictures!

I hope carly87 doesn't mind that I've put the thread up

I am sure we would also like to say a massive thank you to carly87 for taking the time to organise this years Secret Santa and for doing an amazing job!
​
- Rescue Secret Santa opening thread can be found here --> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/387579-secret-santa-rescue-opening-thread.html

xxx
​


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Bumping this to Page 1


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I think everyone has really good willpower, I'm so tempted to open mine but I'm managing to resist at the moment!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

The waiting is slowly killing me! I've been so good and not even had a feel of the presents :laugh:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I will post pictures soon! We opened our first package on December 5th


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I will post pics next Friday since I won't be here on Christmas Eve/day.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Pooh couldn't wait so I opened the brown envelope and realized that it was from one of my SS's


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Another pic 

There are other small parcels but I think we're gonna wait .... until tomorrow 

Thank you so much SS!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I've had the look all day



So as her box was in the wardrobe, we opened it!
This is what she got















it's safe to say my girl has been truly spoilt and we got a lovely letter from our secret santa so a massive thanks to Jellypi3 for our gifts, we are overwhelmed. A big thank you also for my teabags


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

That's a lot of treats for both of you!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What a lucky girl Daisy is, not only to have had such lovely pressies but to be allowed to open them early as well


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww lucky girl Daisy! Some lovely presents you both got there!  Love the pics!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Aww lucky girl Daisy! Some lovely presents you both got there!  Love the pics!


Her favourite thing by far is the squeaky mouse. She has killed it several times which is both funny and fascinating. Hubby is busy reading the cat is test book that we got so we will see just how smart my mog is


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> Her favourite thing by far is the squeaky mouse. She has killed it several times which is both funny and fascinating. Hubby is busy reading the cat is test book that we got so we will see just how smart my mog is


Aww bless her! That book looks like fun!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> it's safe to say my girl has been truly spoilt and we got a lovely letter from our secret santa so a massive thanks to Jellypi3 for our gifts, we are overwhelmed. A big thank you also for my teabags


You're most welcome DM  It was such a pleasure buying for gorgeous Daisy  Bea had lots of fun writing her "letter" 

So glad Daisy enjoyed her gifts


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

December 5th:









What's this?










Food and crinkly balls. My favourite!










Hurry up and let me play with it already









This is mine. Don't touch. I don't share.









Handmade cushion stuffed with catnip.She always plays like that.










This is fun too!










My turn to get high










Eleanor's stolen the stinky cushion from Miss F.










Passed out, drugged on the floor


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, SS- I still don't know who you are but we love the presents!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Loving all the photos 
The boys will open their presents on Christmas Eve - it's torture trying to wait


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Lovely pics so far, not too long to wait now for the rest of us!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Smudge has opened his presents =D we were going to wait until tomorrow but he wouldn't leave some of them alone so opened they have been. I would just like to say thank you so so much to my Secret Santas you both obviously put a lot of though and effort into finding these gifts. 

This will be speed out over 5 posts as we have so many piccys and I haven't figured out how to get more than 5 pics to a post ><.

Look at all the presents under the tree =D, they're fun even when they're not opened, the freeze dried duck appears to be Smudges new favorite thing =D, and apparently it's fun to stick your nose into presents, *poke*


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I call this set of photos SILVERVINE YEY SILVERVINE, there had to be an intermission from present opening after this =D, the last photo shows quite clearly that you don't have to know what the present is yet to know that you want it and no one else an have it=D


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

OO crinkly, dis stocking dis mine, so is this present, fluffy it tickles my nose and made me sneeze I will kill it, ooo mice's and catnip. I approve of these offerings I may not kill you in your sleep human say thankyou to your pet forum friends for me


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Hehe feathers omnomnomnom I will eat, and this zebra eat the whole zebra nothing is safe from me, oo spingy and shiny I like this magic stick, this mouse moves it must die .... eek it moved


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

And finally thankyou for my presents =) I love everything ><, we have had a great time opening the prezzis and will continue to enjoy them until they have been destroyed


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Aww what lovely pics of Smudge enjoying his presents, he looks like he's having great fun  It looks like everyone's kitties have been very spoilt by their Secret Santas 

I better not let my lot see this thread yet, they'll be demanding to know why they can't open their yet!!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh my, I completely forgot to thank my SS for my present too! She obviously did her homework I received a tube of l'Occitane hand cream which is great especially for the winter months. It smells lovely


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm opening one of MY SS presents. I still haven't figured out who my SS is, I'm bad at guessing 

Wow this book is awesome!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lovely opening posts and pictures , Smudge's silverine pics are super cute


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> Her favourite thing by far is the squeaky mouse. She has killed it several times which is both funny and fascinating. Hubby is busy reading the cat is test book that we got so we will see just how smart my mog is


Great pics of a very lucky Daisy , sure she will pass the smartest mog test with ease and go back to her squeaky mouse again looks like a whole heap of festive feline fun


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

We got a bunch of other toys from our SS who has two cats whose names end with an e and a y


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

LOL Pooh looks like he doesn't know which toy to play with first :lol::lol:..... an e and a y .... any postcode clues Britt ?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> We got a bunch of other toys from our SS who has two cats whose names end with an e and a y


Hmmm, I can think of at least one member that could be!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Hmmm, I can think of at least one member that could be!


Me too  :ihih:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Snap, I forgot to check out the postcode before getting rid of the package :001_unsure:
I'm reading everybody's posts trying to find their cats's names


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Britt said:


> Snap, I forgot to check out the postcode before getting rid of the package :001_unsure:
> I'm reading everybody's posts trying to find their cats's names


The SS likes and dislikes thread is a great place to skim


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

The cats are off the cattery tomorrow morning for a week  We're sad to be leaving them for Christmas, but know they will be well looked after. Also less stressful than taken them on 3 long car journeys!

SO. This means the cats got to open their presents today!  First off I just want to say how generous our secret santa's have been, it's blown both me and my OH away, Luna and Vivi have definitely been spoilt rotten!  I couldn't see any clues, but I missed them last year as well so might just me being a poor detective... No idea who you are but a massive thank you and please do let us know so we can send you a personal message.

We received two packages so I'll spilt this into two different sections.

*Secret Santa 1*









Vivi waiting to get stuck in.









There's definitely something smelly in there! 









Nekoflies! These have been on Luna & Vivi wishlist for ages.









Wonder what's in the rest?









Lots of flying frenzy attachments! These will be well used. 









The valerian is attracting plenty of attention!









Such an amazing set of gifts! They are very lucky  This is going to have them jumping around the flat, much needed to tire out Vivi.

Also there was some hand cream for me, which is lovely! Thank you! 

*Secret Santa 2*









Lots to open!









Luna comes to investigate...









Cat grass!









Pipe cleaners - these have gone down a storm. Vivi immediately ran away with 3 in his mouth! 









Luna spies the Dreamies...









These smell pretty exciting.









SO MANY TOYS. Luna and Vivi just don't know where to start!









This will keeping them going until next Christmas! The cardboard house is already a favourite, Vivi is currently asleep in it.









Also received this gorgeous handmade necklace. This is just so kind, I will be wearing it on Christmas day! Thank you so much 

Now as I don't want to fill this thread with endless photos I thought it would make sense to put together a video of Luna & Vivi playing with some of there new toys!

Luna & Vivi - Video (can view in HD)

They are both so happy with their toys and it means a lot to see them light up and look so excited. It makes us smile


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmmm, I know of one member who makes jewellery!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

alixtaylor said:


> The cats are off the cattery tomorrow morning for a week  We're sad to be leaving them for Christmas, but know they will be well looked after. Also less stressful than taken them on 3 long car journeys!
> 
> SO. This means the cats got to open their presents today!  First off I just want to say how generous our secret santa's have been, it's blown both me and my OH away, Luna and Vivi have definitely been spoilt rotten!  I couldn't see any clues, but I missed them last year as well so might just me being a poor detective... No idea who you are but a massive thank you and please do let us know so we can send you a personal message.
> 
> ...


Lucky cats!! They look overwhelmed 

Ok....
Now, why does the opener have gloves on?


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

So exciting to see presents being opened, I can't wait for Christmas! Looks like all the kitties have been spoilt! I think I'm more excited about seeing my SS opening their presents than opening Loki's


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Hmmm, I know of one member who makes jewellery!


OHH! Do tell... 



MollyMilo said:


> Lucky cats!! They look overwhelmed
> 
> Ok....
> Now, why does the opener have gloves on?


The opener is my OH and it was very cold in the lounge at the time! We put the heating on shortly afterwards. Also he's not much of a hand model 

Half of the toys have gone away for now, we'll trickle them in over the next few months!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> OHH! Do tell...
> 
> The opener is my OH and it was very cold in the lounge at the time! We put the heating on shortly afterwards. Also he's not much of a hand model
> 
> Half of the toys have gone away for now, we'll trickle them in over the next few months!


She has a gorgeous pair of fluffy young lassies with beautiful Scottish names


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> The cats are off the cattery tomorrow morning for a week  We're sad to be leaving them for Christmas, but know they will be well looked after. Also less stressful than taken them on 3 long car journeys!
> 
> SO. This means the cats got to open their presents today!  First off I just want to say how generous our secret santa's have been, it's blown both me and my OH away, Luna and Vivi have definitely been spoilt rotten!  I couldn't see any clues, but I missed them last year as well so might just me being a poor detective... No idea who you are but a massive thank you and please do let us know so we can send you a personal message.
> 
> ...


Fantastic pics and video, lucky cats! 

I can't wait to see pics from my recipient opening theirs, I really hope they like them


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lucky Luna and Viviwhat wonderful presents  you have very generous SSs!!!!! I'm sure they will be pleased with your fabulous pictures and video.

I think I know one of your SSs  from J&B's clue!!!!

The pipe cleaners seem to have gone down a storm, I'd never have thought about them as a toy before - brilliant!!!!

Have a lovely time and don't forget to take some of the wonderful gifts to the cattery for the babies to play with over Christmas...

xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

This is just so exciting already! How will I last another 3 whole days...I may expire from the torment


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> This is just so exciting already! How will I last another 3 whole days...I may expire from the torment


I know! It's so tempting just to have a little peek...


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> She has a gorgeous pair of fluffy young lassies with beautiful Scottish names


Ohhh good clue :thumbup1:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Lucky Luna and Viviwhat wonderful presents  you have very generous SSs!!!!! I'm sure they will be pleased with your fabulous pictures and video.
> 
> I think I know one of your SSs  from J&B's clue!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm so bad with clues!! I need to go search the forum...

They will be taking lots of new toys and favourite foods. They are both snuggled up to us in bed now and I feel awful about taking them...


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I haven't opened all my parcels (I will when I get back home) but we got some nice catproof Christmas decorations from the "owner of two cats whose names end with a -y and a -e"


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Might be a bit short of photos from me this year, just discovered my camera has gone AWOL at some point in the last two weeks  Hopefully Mum's will be working, as my camera phone isn't up to much usually...


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Britt said:


> I haven't opened all my parcels (I will when I get back home) but we got some nice catproof Christmas decorations from the "owner of two cats whose names end with a -y and a -e"


I haven't opened mine yet, but I did open my card and I think we have the same SS


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Hmmm, I know of one member who makes jewellery!


Very nice bracelet!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow what amazing gifts Luna and Vivi got! They look very happy, loved seeing the pics and will watch the video after work!

I know who your 2nd SS is too


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

What lucky kitties! I'm LOVING all the opening photos!

I can't wait to see photos of my SS opening their presents


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww, just watched the vid of Luna and Vivi, how lovely! They are well chuffed with their haul 

Hope I can get some good pics of my two with their presenst as my camera phone is a bit crap and they're not great at posing for photos, they always move!

Britt and Dumpling - if you haven't worked out your "e" and "y" yet Azriel gave you a great clue on the likes and dislikes thread


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Britt and Dumpling - if you haven't worked out your "e" and "y" yet Azriel gave you a great clue on the likes and dislikes thread


I read all posts there but some girls didn't give the names of their cats. I didn't find anything there but got a major headache from reading :bored:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> I read all posts there but some girls didn't give the names of their cats. I didn't find anything there but got a major headache from reading :bored:


If we are right about who it is then they did name both their cats in the thread! :yesnod:


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Aww, just watched the vid of Luna and Vivi, how lovely! They are well chuffed with their haul
> 
> Hope I can get some good pics of my two with their presenst as my camera phone is a bit crap and they're not great at posing for photos, they always move!
> 
> Britt and Dumpling - if you haven't worked out your "e" and "y" yet Azriel gave you a great clue on the likes and dislikes thread


I've worked it out  I looked at the date when it was posted on the parcel then looked in the received thread to see who sent theirs out that day and the clue they sent confirms it! (I think!)


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

We opened ours just now!! Wow thank you secret Santa!

Ooh what's this...



















Millie started kicking the stocking before I even looked inside!! 
She looooooves the catnip sardines!! :yesnod:










Milo loves his treats!!!










I love the mug!!! Burst into tears when I saw it, it's one of my favourite pictures of Molly and Milo when they were babies. :001_wub:










More and more amazing stuff we haven't even opened yet too!

Thanks SS xxxxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow! What an amazing SS you had MM! Some amazing things there! 
3 more sleeps until we open ours!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Loving all the pictures of so many amazing gifts from generous Santa's and of course the lucky recipients!


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow! I love your mug, MollyMilo! What wonderful presets


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so excited, roll on the 24th


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aubrie30 said:


> Wow! I love your mug, MollyMilo! What wonderful presets


Such a thoughtful present! I love it to bits and do does my Rupert :lol:










Now the clues are..

The SS has 3 cats
2 girls and a boy

I'm hopeless at guessing, and last year I was tricked!  so I'm not this year


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> Now the clues are..
> 
> The SS has 3 cats
> 2 girls and a boy
> ...


I think I know! I'm sure I remember the packaging from another SS thread


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> If we are right about who it is then they did name both their cats in the thread! :yesnod:


:yesnod:they deffo did ! She maybe a travelling miss but he is solid wood 

MM wow haven't your furbies been spoilt and what a thoughtful and fabulous gift of you mug  Milo looks very pleased with his yummy treats :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Shikoku said:


> I think I know! I'm sure I remember the packaging from another SS thread


Ah! Please direct me to this thread


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Some really wonderful gifts  Cannot believe how busy this thread is already!! Cannot wait to see more pictures of the beautiful gifts received


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I know who your SS is MM  This is so much fun working out who everyone else has!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Susan M said:


> I know who your SS is MM  This is so much fun working out who everyone else has!


I know too!

Thank you so much.....

HB
You were so generous, MMR will have a fabulous Christmas xxx
Thank you so much!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

What lovely, thoughtful presents MollyMilo 

Eeveee has started rolling around on and licking one of the SS presents, I think there may be something nice and stinky in there


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow some more brilliant pics! 

I knew who your SS was the minute I saw the wrapping MM! Love the mug


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really, really pleased Millie, Milo and Rupert like their pressiesand so glad you are happy with the mug  I hoped it wouldn't upset you  - I thought it was such a wonderful picture to use

Have a lovely Christmas with your beautiful babies xxx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Really, really pleased Millie, Milo and Rupert like their pressiesand so glad you are happy with the mug  I hoped it wouldn't upset you  - I thought it was such a wonderful picture to use
> 
> Have a lovely Christmas with your beautiful babies xxx


I love it and my meezers love their gifts too.

I'm working tomorrow night up until Christmas morning so I thought I'd open it now so I have time take photos

Have a wonderful Christmas too with your 3 and Thanks again! Xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I know who your SS is MM  This is so much fun working out who everyone else has!


Isn't it though


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I spotted MMs instantly. Shame I can't work out who mine is.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

_**Warning lots & lots of pictures**

Part 1​_
Don't say I didn't warn you! Our presents have been opened  I simply couldn't resist any longer 

Can I just say a *massive thank you to both of our Secret Santas*! You've both been incredibly generous, Evie, Maddie, Gizmo, Bear & I are truly grateful. Thank you ever so much for making our first Secret Santa truly magical. 
Bear currently isn't very well  so I've put some toys up for him for when he is better and I'll post pictures of him no doubt enjoying them.

*SS#1- I'm still not sure who you are ​*

















































Gizmo & Maddie amusing themselves with the wrapping 









































We received this beautiful blanket, the Cats & I love it! 


































































































I received this! It's amazing and I absolutely adore it, thank you so much SS! I also received some chocolates 
















Our haul!

















​
_More to come..._


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

_Part 2_

*SS#2- I think I may know who you are *

































































































































































































































































Our haul - I received a beautiful calender, thank you so much SS! I love it 


















​


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Did you get clues Shikoku? Our residents Sherlocks may be able to assist


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Did you get clues Shikoku? Our residents Sherlocks may be able to assist


These Sherlocks are very good


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Did you get clues Shikoku? Our residents Sherlocks may be able to assist


Not for SS #1... well I don't think I did unless I missed them


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

The crocheted blanket may be a clue as we have a few talented members who are very good, if your SS made it themselves 

There are a few recent crochet related threads but I don't know how to link to them - if someone else can you might be able to look there for clues


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> The crocheted blanket may be a clue as we have a few talented members who are very good, if your SS made it themselves
> 
> There are a few recent crochet related threads but I don't know how to link to them - if someone else can you might be able to look there for clues


I think I may have guessed now, although not quite 100% sure  but thank you!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

My two are not happy about being made to wait until christmas day when they can see all these pf cats opening theirs already :lol:

I love seeing all the pf kitties enjoying their prezzies  its actually making me feel all warm and christmassy


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Loca and Alfie opened theirs yesterday and they absolutely loved everything! I have so many pictures on my phone but unfortunately I am now en route to New York and have intermittent signal so it's a complete pain to try and upload them from my phone on 3G. I will try a couple now though and post more when I have proper wifi! Loca and Alfie have been playing with the pipe cleaners all day so I'm told by my friend who is looking after them. Who knew pipe cleaners would be such a big hit?! Alfie also loved the feather wand and had trotted off with it in his mouth within minutes! Oh and the reindeer was claimed by Loca - although Alfie put up a good fight. It was clearly a popular choice! So many lovely things.

I also received some beautiful handmade jewellery and reading further up this thread I think I might have guessed who our SS is.. Does it begin with M?

Thank you so, so much. It was so nice to give them lots of treats before having to leave them. I cried my eyes out saying goodbye to them both and keep sporadically crying when I think about being away from them (sad I know!) but I'm so happy to hear they are enjoying playing with their new toys.

Merry Christmas everyone! And apologies again for so few photos.. More to follow!


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm being mean and making Timothy wait to open his until I get home on 29th. It's lovely seeing everyone's pictures and happy cats, and I'll make sure I get some piccies up once we do open them, sorry Santa for making you wait and thank you very much in advance.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

A couple more.. Whilst it's working!

Fighting for the reindeer










The popular feather wand










Little Alfie










Thank you from all of us, we are so grateful xxx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

LizzieandLoca said:


> I also received some beautiful handmade jewellery and reading further up this thread I think I might have guessed who our SS is.. Does it begin with M?


We have the same SS! This just helped me figure out who, going to send hem a PM, fingers crossed its the right person!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok I caved in and have opened one of our SS  my reasoning is tomorrow is going to be a really busy day and I still have the other SS to open (ok I just couldn't hold out any longer seeing all these pictures) 
I would now like to say thank you very very much to SS I think I have worked out from the clues and took so many pictures that I am having difficulty choosing the ones to show.
Oakley & Gypsie love their presents and I really don't think they will complain about loosing any ping pong balls  I also love my gift so thank you again (yes I know now on to the photos)
Oakley inspecting the objects

I don't need any help Mummy

I will open this one 

Ohh dangling things

Our gifts

Oakley isn't letting Gypsie have the toys

Gypsie isn't bothered she will get the toys


sorry for the picture overload  Gypsie didn't help with the opening she was more interested in chasing reflections from the sun on the wall


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I think I have just figured who one of my SS's might be 
Does her forum name start with a C?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Britt said:


> I think I have just figured who one of my SS's might be
> Does her forum name start with a C?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Chillicat said:


> Ok I caved in and have opened one of our SS  my reasoning is tomorrow is going to be a really busy day and I still have the other SS to open (ok I just couldn't hold out any longer seeing all these pictures)
> I would now like to say thank you very very much to SS I think I have worked out from the clues and took so many pictures that I am having difficulty choosing the ones to show.
> Oakley & Gypsie love their presents and I really don't think they will complain about loosing any ping pong balls  I also love my gift so thank you again (yes I know now on to the photos)
> Oakley inspecting the objects
> ...


Lol lovely pics Chillicat  esp the one with Oakley trying to pin down Gypsie and her sneaky paw stretched out ........ how many ping pong balls !!! Some very lucky kitties here , Christmas day is going to be sooooo much fun with all the posts x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Loving all these opening pics!! Will it be really sad if I'm on here on Christmas day posting ours? :laugh:


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Loving all these opening pics!! Will it be really sad if I'm on here on Christmas day posting ours? :laugh:


Errm...no! That will probably be me as well!

Merry Christmas to you, Annelis and Orphelia x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Loving all these opening pics!! Will it be really sad if I'm on here on Christmas day posting ours? :laugh:


No more sad than I will be - spending Christmas day at the parents with no internet access so I can keep popping on the forum  :laugh:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> Errm...no! That will probably be me as well!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, Annelis and Orphelia x


Jolly good! 
Aww thank you very much, Merry Christmas to you too! xx


moggie14 said:


> No more sad than I will be - spending Christmas day at the parents with no internet access so I can keep popping on the forum  :laugh:


Oh nooo, nightmare! I'd be lying if I said I won't still be on here refreshing the page probably all day :laugh: Quiet family Christmas here so I'll be around!


----------



## 3furryfriends (Nov 11, 2014)

Check out all you spoilt furballs.
Such amazing gifts, I wish I was a cat hehe.
I feel sorry for my 3, they have a little gift bag of goodies between them haha this thread puts me to shame!
Also I want that cat wrapping paper...... I've searched high and low for some and ended up buying some with red trees on.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Loving all these opening pics!! Will it be really sad if I'm on here on Christmas day posting ours? :laugh:


Ill be sad with you as we arent allowed to open prezzies until christmas day here :hand:

Actually we do sometimes sneak a little one each on xmas eve, but main prezzies (and secret santas!) have to wait till the big day


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Sophiebee said:


> Ill be sad with you as we arent allowed to open prezzies until christmas day here :hand:
> 
> Actually we do sometimes sneak a little one each on xmas eve, but main prezzies (and secret santas!) have to wait till the big day


Woohoo! I'm excited for those of us who are waiting  It feels very wrong having anything early, I don't like it! I can't believe I still haven't even had a good feel of our SS presents!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Loving all these opening pics!! Will it be really sad if I'm on here on Christmas day posting ours? :laugh:


If it's sad then I'll be sad right along with you!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so glad


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

We opened ours earlier today, tomorrow and Christmas is going to be busier than planned so I thought why not do it today when it's quieter!! Lots and lots of Pictures will be uploaded tomorrow I promise  Huge thank you to our SS's who sent such lovely parcels.

Millie is in love with her new lovely new Trixie Cave and wasted no time in getting in! She looks so cosy in there, I don't blame her, If I could I'd get in! haha

I have no real idea who our secret santas were but am going to think harder about it! 

Thanks again, be back soon with the shots x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> We opened ours earlier today, tomorrow and Christmas is going to be busier than planned so I thought why not do it today when it's quieter!! Lots and lots of Pictures will be uploaded tomorrow I promise  Huge thank you to our SS's who sent such lovely parcels.
> 
> Millie is in love with her new lovely new Trixie Cave and wasted no time in getting in! She looks so cosy in there, I don't blame her, If I could I'd get in! haha
> 
> ...


Did they leave any clues?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Did they leave any clues?


Hmm the one with the cat cave said on the card inside 'from a London cat' I have browsed a bit but theres so many members that could be!!! Its a difficult one to guess!

The second one was much easier actually as there was a tag with the cats names on so I believe the secret santa is Sashski???


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrowwww!!  Orphelia is poorly, she's on antibiotics though so I'm praying she is going to perk up in time for the big opening tomorrow!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrowwww!!  Orphelia is poorly, she's on antibiotics though so I'm praying she is going to perk up in time for the big opening tomorrow!


Poor Orphelia, nothing worse than being poorly at Christmas, what's wrong with her? You have to feel better Orphelia, Santa Paws is on his way!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I just opened my boys presents as tomorrow is going to be manic and have to say am completely bowled over, Thank you so much whoever it is (see my theory below), sorry the photos aren't so good but they weren't being very cooperative and most of the photos I took came out blurred as they were just so excited at the unwrapping but you will get the general idea I hope

First off the stinky mice, Rosso immediately grabbed them and ran off for a good old roll around, he was drooling all over the place and got a bit manic and overexcited!







Mika in the box, bloomin' typical!



Lovely posh crinkle tunnel, I was thinking Rosso wouldn't be able to get his fat backside in it but no worries as he was in it like a shot, they took it in turns to ambush one another!







My present which I absolutely love, has now replaced my tatty old plastic Oyster card holder



Also received some balls that have been chased all over the house and some yummy Thrive treats that I didn't manage to get any photos of but I really am touched by the generosity

And now for my SS clue... I'm rubbish at this bit but am thinking it maybe a certain Daisy and Leo (Ragsdollsfriend)? Help me out please, am I warm?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Great pics OR! I love the posh tunnel and Mika and Rosso seem very pleased 

Your deductive reasoning makes sense to me - I think you may have earned your deerstalker!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We've just opened our Secret Santas as I have a houseful arriving in just a couple of hours and staying until Monday  I am utterly overwhelmed by the thoughtfulness of everyone. They have all been so extremely kind and generous in their gifts that I could weep. The cats will be having an amazing time this Christmas and I am so proud to be a part of such a lovely community.

Thank you.

First to Secret Santa No 1it took me a short while but I soon worked out the names of the cats so thank you Gizmo, Bear, Maddie and Evie and of course to Shikoku. They adore their gifts.








[/URL][/URL[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070681_zpsc8594b00.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070687_zpsaf47f663.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070704_zps4ddd25e5.jpg.html]

Thank you for my lovely hand cream as well xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

On to SS No 2.I think I worked it out correctly or at least I hope so
From the Netherlands this person has had a problem with the delivery I think BUT it DID arrive!!!!!

Thank you so much to Pipje??????

They love all their gifts especially the cave! And it's so nice to have toys that are from a different country. You spoilt the with the treats as well and spoiled me with mine!!!! Thank you so much xxxx

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070731_zps3d02ab8c.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070737_zps508a786b.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070760_zpse0e6ed9c.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070766_zps878e4963.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070767_zps64314cb3.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070781_zps20e78b3b.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070790_zps770cf103.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070795_zps1bf1d4d9.jpg.html]

Huck was snoozing whilst the camera was out but I will take some more pictures over the coming weeks as I know he will love the cave and scratch bed xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> And now for my SS clue... I'm rubbish at this bit but am thinking it maybe a certain Daisy and Leo (Ragsdollsfriend)? Help me out please, am I warm?


Well I guess the cat is out of the bag ... or out of the tunnel to be more precise  I love the pics and glad Mika and Rosso are having fun  I got that little Oyster card wallet for you at The Supreme.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Well I guess the cat is out of the bag ... or out of the tunnel to be more precise  I love the pics and glad Mika and Rosso are having fun  I got that little Oyster card wallet for you at The Supreme.


Phew, I was correct!  I'm LOVING a my little wallet!!!!! Thank you so much x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lastly though not official it's common knowledge that Soozi and I exchanged a SS as well for the babies. I hope no one minds me posting here but I was overwhelmed by her generosity both to H, H and Gracie but to me too. The cats had a play pen and cube, not one but 2 cat wands with 3 attachments each, on top of some other toys.but what completely took my breath away were the pictures Soozi had made for me. They are absolutely stunning and so true to their characters. I LOVE them and can't wait to frame them in the New Year. She also treated me to 2 beautiful scarves as well so I am one very lucky crazy cat lady. Thank you so much xxxxxxxxxx
[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070828_zps056e14d9.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070824_zps1624f511.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070835_zps1398619d.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070849_zpsa9381c86.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070875_zpsfbdc4ea6.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070913_zps650b4037.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070910_zps5c575c56.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070903_zps0eed7ff2.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070895_zps202fb794.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070888_zps8854152a.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070893_zps6c7d38c9.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070892_zps2ba09772.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070891_zps56498521.jpg.html]


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oooh HB I love those prints, how cute are they?

Your babes have been thoroughly spoilt this year!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Oooh HB I love those prints, how cute are they?
> 
> Your babes have been thoroughly spoilt this year!!!!


They truly have been spoilt and so have Iwe are one very lucky cat family!!

I think all the forum cats have been lavished upon!!! Loving your tunnel as well xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Here goes 

Isla Sky and I have been spoiled rotten. We are all overwhelmed by the thoughtfulness and generosity from our Santas.
I decided we would open them in the order they arrived. Please excuse the blurrieness and they were dancing around like maniacs and they were taken using my iPad for convenience.

SS 1

Isla was immediatly intrigued


Ohhhh, lots of goodies


The most beautiful tree ornaments. I shall treasure these. They came isn't a really pretty tin that will be ideal for my sewing bits and bobs.


This really touched me, I started bubbling a bit and hubby was blown away



So many goodies


What's this that mum has


Ohh, a lovely soft blanket in a gorgeous basket


Mine says Isla , couldn't resist this one even tho it's blurred


I have no idea who sent it, I couldn't see a clue. Whoever it was, thank you so very much. We are all chuffed to bits xxxxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

SS2
Let's try again. Just lost the post bah

The clue on the front of the package said from a boy who can resist everything except temptation and his partner. Hmmm..I'm sure that was from Oscar Wilde but no idea.

How lovely, these were on all the gifts


Hurry mum, you are too slow!



Mwahhhah..the box is mine said Skye



Ohhh, sisal mice woot..these were instantly commandeered by Skye



All treats are mine, mine


Just amazed



I got the cutest tea strainer along with tea, body butter which is divine, a brilliant fridge magnet and the loveliest manicure set ever

I am blown away by the generosity of our Santas. We have received more than I could ever imagine and everything that was for me, I would have picked for myself. This really is a special place. Bah, I'm bubbling again.
Thank you Santas.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Poor Orphelia, nothing worse than being poorly at Christmas, what's wrong with her? You have to feel better Orphelia, Santa Paws is on his way!


Thank you so much lovely, she has an infection  She had an antibiotic injection and an anti inflammatory injection yesterday, and has antibiotics for a week. She's eating abba in, but still a bit quiet, fingers crossed for a speedy recovery!

Adore all of the wonderful photos! OR, HB and Mudgekin, your babies look like they have been thoroughly spoiled! It is so nice to see all these kitties enjoying their gifts so much! And what amazing presents they are!

If our SS doesn't guess who their Santa is, do we / when do we tell them?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

mudgekin said:


> SS2
> Let's try again. Just lost the post bah
> 
> The clue on the front of the package said from a boy who can resist everything except temptation and his partner. Hmmm..I'm sure that was from Oscar Wilde but no idea.
> ...


Ooooh, I know exactly who that one is from with that clue Mudgekin! Oscar Wilde is a man I admire greatly. It might help you if you google the nickname of Oscar's lover, Lord Alfred Douglas.....


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm loving these opening photos. There are some great presents and very happy looking cats.

I brought our parcel down to put under the tree and opened it to show my OH and the kids. Dylan came straight over and climbed in and started ripping a present open with his teeth, so I quickly sealed the box again!

We are opening tomorrow


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

It is so lovely to see all these pics, everyone has been so thoughtful and generous, can't wait to open ours tomorrow! 

I have an inkling who Mudgekin's first SS might be as well now due to the lovely picture of Isla and Skye, as I think I saw something similar on last year's opening thread when I was browsing it to see what kind of things people were buying, but I don't want to say anything in case I'm wrong. Maybe someone who did SS last will be able to confirm my inkling lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

No idea why that last post has a grumpy face and can't get rid of it!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I really want to put our photos up from photo bucket but it won't work and I'm getting cross :lol:
Please please can someone tell me how to do it?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> I really want to put our photos up from photo bucket but it won't work and I'm getting cross :lol:
> Please please can someone tell me how to do it?


You have to copy the code for forums and message boards and paste it in here - there should be different boxes at the side of the photos for email, forums etc


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow I am amazed at our secret santa's generosity!! Cannot believe how many goodies the cats have received ( apologies if I miss anything):

I love the personalised bag!!
Flying Frenzy
Organic cat nip ball
Red dangler toy and Xmas dangler toy
Silvervine Seagrass hedgehog
x2 handmade cat nip toys
x2 plague rats
Dreamies and Temptations
Various balls
Cat house
Pipe cleaner spider

And for me some lovely cute socks and candles.

I am overwhelmed  The cats were too, I have had to put most of the gifts away for now as they were getting a bit too excited 
I will post a few more pics when I have opened the cat house and pondered on my SS clue.
Thanks so much again, feeling blessed xx


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

We have opened one of our 2 tonight as I will be out most of tomorrow. Hopefully I will get the other opened tomorrow or maybe later tonight.

So as I had all 3 cats awake and in the same room, we got the parcel that arrived today out. Lots of photos coming up!!

Opened the box to find a beautifully wrapped gift, which immediately got Fenix (the catnip fiend) attention!








[/URL][/IMG]

Dizzy then decides to join in with the unwrapping!!
Fenix: "Now he's turned up I am just going to sit in this box and watch"







[/URL][/IMG]

Lovely little gift for me!! Chocolates!! Will indulge later... some of these bars look very intriguing 

Now on to the important ones, unwrapped the bigger parcel and oh my gosh!! So many goodies!! Dizzy was straight in there stealing the crinkle balls!








[/URL][/IMG]

Dizzy was actually trying to steal anything, there was crinkle balls, pipe cleaner things, boinks, little mice, a catnip sack, laser pointer, a Frenzy attachment... so much stuff!! The Kong Kickeroo... Fenix loves these!








[/URL][/IMG]

Also a stocking with treats in and a lovely blanket for Fingers, although Fingers was going crazy over the Silvervine Dental Sticks and my fat kitten has stolen the blanket for now.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Thank you so much to my Secret Santa... OliviaRussian!!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

We have opened our 2nd SS and wow they have been very generous, no clues though so I have absolutely no idea who they were 


Oakley & Gypsie started off much more interested in the empty box 

Finally some interest in the presents

The presents are amazing

Gypsie getting in on the action

Oakley has a new favourite place (sorry for side ways picture)

Gypsie is very taken with the dangly toys


Thank you again to both of our SS you have been very generous and have made 2 cats very happy.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Finfendy said:


> Thank you so much to my Secret Santa... OliviaRussian!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too easy???????  Glad they liked their pressies, I was getting worried that they hadn't arrived x


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Too easy???????  Glad they liked their pressies, I was getting worried that they hadn't arrived x


Hehehe... I had an inkling it was you from the paper box and the London return address then I saw the unmistakable silhouettes on the card  Sorry about the delay, the parcel has been sat in the sorting office since the 9th! Life just got stupidly hectic and I hadn't been able to go and get it.

They loved everything, Dizzy just didn't know what to play with, Fingers reaction to the dental sticks was amazing and Fenix is just sleeping in the box with the Kickeroo next to him. Thanks again


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OK.... got as far as knowing my SS is from Scotland.... so still working on this....


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> OK.... got as far as knowing my SS is from Scotland.... so still working on this....


I have no idea and no clues to go on for one of my SS, there wasn't even a postcode clue on the box  
Oakley is loving the cardboard house even though I think he has now inhaled so much catnip he's out for the count  & Gypsie is now curled up on the blanket. 
Can I also add that for the SS I do know, thank you we now have ping pong balls everywhere , 
I have loved seeing the cats get so much fun from their new toys and now can't wait to see the rest of the opening threads.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Such Beautiful pictures and lovely gifts, I just have to work my way through them all and like them all now!!! Theres a few to get through already!!

Here are some poor shots of Millie and some of her gifts, going to try and get better tomorrow! Thank you so much to both our SS's so much  

Oh whats over there, presents for me Mum?









Mmm lots of dreamies









Adores her lovely new cave bed 


















Lovely little toys to enjoy-













































My favourite toy ever- a new love of feathers!!









A nice frame for Mummy 









A magnet also for Mummy









Our card- no idea who from 'a London cat' is though.......









We also got some of her favourite cat food pouches

Thanks so much again!! Its been brilliant fun, now who was my one secret santa I wonder, I know the one was Sashski but no idea about the second x x


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Azriel, I think that you were our SS 2. I really can't tell you how thrilled we are. I can't thank you enough. Xxxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yey hey got confirmation my SS no 2 was Pipje.....so very happy. Thank you and Shikoku and Soozi too. The cats are having a wonderful Christmas. Xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

mudgekin said:


> Azriel, I think that you were our SS 2. I really can't tell you how thrilled we are. I can't thank you enough. Xxxxxx


Oscar & Beausie Santa paws had lots of fun choosing for the gorgeous Isla & Skye and mum, Merry Christmas to you all , so pleased you liked your gifts xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear I am a bit stupid :lol:
So I have deduced so far that our SS is from Glasgow and has more than one cat, so have been through the wanted thread and come up with either Mudgekin or MinkyMadam - feel free to help me out guys


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Currently opening my second parcel... it's slow going as I have a distinct lack of cats... they have all disappeared. Stuck with who my SS is though... no clues that I have found... hmmm...
Will post some photo's when Fenix comes in to open his presents.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Oh dear I am a bit stupid :lol:
> So I have deduced so far that our SS is from Glasgow and has more than one cat, so have been through the wanted thread and come up with either Mudgekin or MinkyMadam - feel free to help me out guys


You can eliminate me from your enquiry moggie14. Not me. Happy sleuthing.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

MinkyMadam said:


> You can eliminate me from your enquiry moggie14. Not me. Happy sleuthing.


And you can eliminate me also 
My 2 worked out I was their santa paws
Xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OOOOh NO!! :lol:
Back to the drawing board....


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> OOOOh NO!! :lol:
> Back to the drawing board....


Someone with a black beauty and a naughty tortie perhaps?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you to our ss!

I will hope to get a few more pics later as only Ginkgo is around and I need to get on with preparing dinner. :001_smile:

I don't have any clues though.. box from zooplus and illegible postmark on the envelope :glare:

The cats each got lovely soft blankets, mice toys, a dangler toy, frenzy attachment and yummy treats (these are what Ginkgo is most interested in!) I received a lovely cat diary  

Thank you again!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> On to SS No 2.I think I worked it out correctly or at least I hope so
> From the Netherlands this person has had a problem with the delivery I think BUT it DID arrive!!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much to Pipje??????
> ...


I love that photo of Gracie getting high on that catnip! The dragonfly toy and the cardboard bed are big hits here in NL. The grey bed was recommended by a kitten owner and my cats love it too(not to sleep in but to play with ). Enjoy your presents and have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Thank you all for the great pics. Can't wait to being home tomorrow. I will open the rest of our presents.

My recipients haven't posted yet. I hope they won't be too disappointed. It was my first SS and I wish I had taken the £15 option. I'll do better next year I promise


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I also know who my first SS is (huckybuck's guess and pictures). Thank you, Shikoku! The cats love them all and are such huge fans of the cube that I bought 5 more (for future kitten packets ). The homemade toys are amazing too- I keep them aside and take one out every once in a while. The cats love truly everything and were certainly spoilt.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sophiebee said:


> Someone with a black beauty and a naughty tortie perhaps?


I don't think Lilylass joined in but I could be wrong


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> I don't think Lilylass joined in but I could be wrong


Ahh so much for my detective skills!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Loving all the pictures!

Loki had his stocking & present's from OH's family this morning, so I'm leaving his SS for a bit because I think he's a bit overwhelmed with presents and new toys at the moment!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Britt said:


> Thank you all for the great pics. Can't wait to being home tomorrow. I will open the rest of our presents.
> 
> My recipients haven't posted yet. I hope they won't be too disappointed. It was my first SS and I wish I had taken the £15 option. I'll do better next year I promise


Britt i think you were my SS, i can assure you we are over the moon with our prezzies! Im just trying to upload the photos but we have visitors due any minute!! I will get them up asap though.

Thank you so much, loki and duchess were very spoilt and i cant wait to eat my choccie


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sophiebee said:


> Ahh so much for my detective skills!


Hmm I thought Lilylass too


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm off to the parents now, I hope everyone has a fabulous day and the cats enjoy all of their presents. See you all later


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

We opened ours on tuesday night but I haven't had a chance to put the photos on until today!

They're a bit blurry I'm afraid, the cats were just having too much fun zooming about with their toys! 









They all think the tunnel is great! They were having such fun zooming it around the floor 





Feather wands are always a hit!





Inca likes chasing the handle of the snake while Hector drags it around the floor :crazy:



Going crazy for a catnip chicken!





Eevee loves this, she was obsessed with it even when it was wrapped up under the tree, there must be some strong stuff in there! (excuse her naked tummy, the hair just never grew back there!)

They also got a lion on a dangly wand, some little mice which are just right to play fetch with and some jingly balls which are lovely and light so perfect for little Inca 

I got a sweet little sign and some gorgeous decorations for the tree, we all feel rather spoilt!

Thank you so, so much to our Santa Santa (who I _think_ is Chillicat ) the presents have gone down a storm here!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you so much SS- we have lots of lovely presents and we are so grateful 
I'll get photos as soon as Dollie comes as she is part feral therefore she is scared of humans


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL!










I know who one of our SS's was - thanks Carly!  The other, I'm not so sure, but I have an idea.... 

Thank you both, we're all blown away by your generosity, and Bagpuss loved all his gifts!

Pic heavy now, so I'll split over a few posts. 

Here is Bagpuss with all his gifts! A few were already a bit torn because I caught him having a go at them under the tree the other day. 










The first parcel contained all these goodies. Thank you Secret Santa!  










We actually opened this parcel last and he was thrilled with the goodies inside. 



















Here we are opening the other batch of parcels! He loved the catnip goodies and was messing around with them for ages - chewing on them, rubbing his face all over them.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are my two opening theirs, as said we are thanking britt (the belgium address gave it away )

"Is this all for me mum?"


"Oh no, duchess is coming.... Okay ill share the rest but tell her this feather is mine"


"oooh, mices!"


"this ones mine, no human you cant take the cardboard off!!


Thank you again britt, they love everything and duchess is very excited to have a catnip party later! 


Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a confession to make - I've looked at these sorts of toys (scratchers and ball runs) many times, but always thought: "na, Bagpuss wouldn't play with those." How wrong I was! He loved it! 



















Facebook video here:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591614036357



And the same goes for the play cubes - he was straight in there! He started messing about and attacking the cube from within, then it fell over and he scared him self silly! Video link below.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591614270887



A lovely fluffy comfort bed and a nice blanket were amongst his gifts.










The wand toy went down well, especially when combined with the cube. :lol:



















Video of Baggy playing with his wand toy: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=692273274227245&id=658848067569766&notif_t=like


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Final post, honest! 

Bagpuss enjoyed playing with his catnip mice in the cube as well, and it gave rise to two of my favourite photos of the morning: sitting in the cube, looking happy and relaxed, and even a slow blink to the camera.



















Bagpuss is on a diet, but as it's Christmas, I let him have one of the chewy treats even though he'd had breakfast! 










A special thanks to his SS's, because as far as we know this is Bagpuss's first Christmas in a home of his own and I'm not convinced he has ever known warmth, safety, toys and treats like this before. Even though he probably won't tell you, I'm sure he is very grateful, as am I.

Happy Christmas everyone, and wishing you all the best for 2015 xxxxxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

We are seriously overwhelmed!!!! Our SS was soooooooooo generous both to Gorgeous Merlin and his slave. I did not understand the clue in the book cover, except it´s the number of cats or you are the author? I really, really loved the big book, I´m going to store my books there


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Oooohh, all these lovely pictures of gorgeous cats opening their wonderful presents.... such a joy to watch.

They are all having a whale of a time unwrapping them and getting high on catnip


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> We have opened our 2nd SS and wow they have been very generous, no clues though so I have absolutely no idea who they were
> 
> 
> Oakley & Gypsie started off much more interested in the empty box
> ...





Chillicat said:


> I have no idea and no clues to go on for one of my SS, there wasn't even a postcode clue on the box
> Oakley is loving the cardboard house even though I think he has now inhaled so much catnip he's out for the count  & Gypsie is now curled up on the blanket.
> Can I also add that for the SS I do know, thank you we now have ping pong balls everywhere ,
> I have loved seeing the cats get so much fun from their new toys and now can't wait to see the rest of the opening threads.
> Merry Christmas


Must apologise as I forgot to put my clues in the box. So glad that the pressies are going down well  did you find the tent pegs?

Merry Christmas to you all xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

So it´s someone with 7 cats Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

We opened our Secret Santa presents a couple of hours ago and we are absolutely thrilled with them. They were a MASSIVE hit with the cats. I didn't think that they were that mad about toys but they were going crazy with them!

The valerian rat was very popular. After an initial sniff Dylan was rolling around like mad with it and throwing it in the air. I've never seen him do that before!



Millie loved this furry fishing rod toy........



......but Dylan loved it more!! 







We've never had Cosma treats before and they loved them



I had to take this mohair snowman off Dylan as his was ripping it apart. I think we'll play with this one in short spells



Dylan was going so crazy with all the toys that Millie was a bit nervous and hid under the table. I threw her the hairy star and she started rolling around with it and kicking it 





This was our haul (plus a little christmas pudding that rolled away when I took the photo). I LOVE my bag, it's brilliant! Thanks for the Flying Frenzy too and the other fishing rod toys. It was all perfect.



Our package came from Kent and was from "the old lady and the boys, with the help of their slave" so I think we need to say a HUGE thank you to Fingers, Fenix, Dizzy and Finfendy. We are so grateful for our brilliant presents. From Dylan, Millie and Jo xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone 

What a lovely thread, so many great pics!

Phoebe opened her present yesterday, I've got so many pics that I'll need two posts to fit them in :crazy:

So here goes:
1) Is this lovely box for me?
2) The haul- still wrapped.
3) Loving the box!
4) Great clues


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Phoebe's been very spoilt and enjoyed all her present thoroughly!
She literally nose-dived into all the presents and attacked the now new best friend- little sheep while it was still in the wrapper :tongue_smilie:

I love my socks too, thanks Alix, Luna and Vivi


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> What a lovely thread, so many great pics!
> 
> ...


we have the same ss x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

OK we have opened our SSs, and are absolutely delighted, but I am having some technical issues with photobucket so pics will have to wait for a bit, but they will follow I promise!!! 

We got:- 

SS1

A very cute crinkle bag which I have no doubt I will find Jaime asleep in before the day is out, as he LOVES a bag! Also a few small toys which Bree immediately claimed by sitting on them 

There was no clue with this one so I've no idea who you are, though there was a cute drawing of a cat on the parcel so maybe someone arty, but thank you so much xxx

SS 2

Two lovely little handmade knitted mice, which must contain catnip as there was a lot of head rubbing going on
A very cute owl which DEFINITELY contains valerian as it's very pongy , Jaime immediately gave that a good chew
A new Santa fluff frenzy attachment which we'll give a go later
A crazy bug which they watched with interest but haven't tried to chase yet
A stocking full of little toys which I haven't opened yet
Webbox sticks which J&B love

And, my personal favourite, a little charm each for their collars, with their names on, with notes to say Bree' s is "blue for the sapphire isle of Tarth" and Jaime' s is "red for the crimson field of the Lannister sigil". Any Game of Thrones fans among you will get the significance of that. I absolutely adore these and will post pics later, it is just so thoughtful, I am delighted 

Thank you so so much SS, over the moon 

There was a clue with this one, a little cartoon which I'm pretty sure is of the Norse God Loki...Now I know we have two Lokis, but as this one doesn't have a regal little lady companion, I am going to pin my Lannister colours to the mast as say I think our SS is Smoosh and her lovely Loki!  Am I right?

Pics to follow


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> OK we have opened our SSs, and are absolutely delighted, but I am having some technical issues with photobucket so pics will have to wait for a bit, but they will follow I promise!!!
> 
> We got:-
> 
> ...


Duchess says thank you very much!  and i think youre right as it wasnt us, sounds like j&b were very spoilt, look forward to pics when your technical issue is sorted!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

merlin12 said:


> So it´s someone with 7 cats Hmmmmmmmmm.


Super easy :biggrin5:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> Super easy :biggrin5:


Seconded!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, Secret Santa, you have spoiled us! Thank you for all of our gifts! 



I'm having my Turkey and Salmon Granatapet for Christmas dinner, which is yum! And, as usual, I wailed at the slave until she gave me some Thrive. I LOVE that stuff!!!




Hi!


I like my mat  


And I love my Christmas carrot. It smells gooood!




I took it to bed with me before, too:


I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!



Thanks to the 'friendly doll with a fluffy tail'! Mum will ponder over that one now-she thinks it's a 'Dolly', just need to pin down the slave...


Oh, and Mum also says fanks for the chocciwocks


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Well I just opened my boys presents as tomorrow is going to be manic and have to say am completely bowled over, Thank you so much whoever it is (see my theory below), sorry the photos aren't so good but they weren't being very cooperative and most of the photos I took came out blurred as they were just so excited at the unwrapping but you will get the general idea I hope
> 
> First off the stinky mice, Rosso immediately grabbed them and ran off for a good old roll around, he was drooling all over the place and got a bit manic and overexcited!
> 
> ...





Ragdollsfriend said:


> Well I guess the cat is out of the bag ... or out of the tunnel to be more precise  I love the pics and glad Mika and Rosso are having fun  I got that little Oyster card wallet for you at The Supreme.


Ah, with the help of these, I have worked it out.

Thank you, Ragdollsfriend!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

You're such a good detective J&B 

We would like to say a HUGE THANK YOU to MinkyMadam, Mindy, Oscar and Biba for our amazing gifts! We are absolutely blown away by the wonderful gifts we have received, the spotties have been very spoilt! 
I know you're going through a very tough time, so I hope our pictures can bring a smile to your face, we are so very grateful, thank you!

Firstly, we received this wonderful card which I adore!










We got not one, but TWO PLAGUE RATS!!! I am sooo happy about this, and so are the girls!










Share with me too!



















They love Yeoww catnip toys!










They received loads of their favourite treats, Dreamies, Natures Menu treats and they knew what the Thrive was before we'd even unwrapped it!










Orphelia keeps doing a runner with the tube...










We got wand toys, feather toys, a frenzy attachment amongst lots of other things! The girls are quite overwhelmed today so I've only given them a couple of things so far, but everything will be very well loved! And I got a super cute kitty shopping bag, this will be very well used I needed a new one for my handbag, thank you!



















We also got a play cube! Which the girls both love, and it doubles up as a lovely bed according to Annelis!










The box is also being put to good use 



















Thank you again, you have made two little girls and their Mama very happy, and made our first SS so special xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Millie loves my new bag


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well we opened our Secret Santa presents earlier on today, I am staggered by the generosity of the (yet anonymous) sender!

Milo and Suki received an amazing set of gifts, including a wonderful play cube. It kind of took me by surprise in every sense of the word when I released the elastic and ppffft - it was over the other side of the room!  The guys have been in it lots already. They also received a fluffy mouse toy, 2 catnip mice, a mouse which tweets (love this!), a catnip toy, a wand toy (which almost hit me in the eye lol) a plague rat (now complete with kitty slobber) which I know will be a big favourite, kitty springs, a flying frenzy wand and two attachments, webbox sticks and some cosma snackies, now sampled. The gifts just kept on coming!

I was also lucky enough to receive some organic white chocolate.

The guys are now tuckered out from playing and having had their Christmas dinner (so is Mum!) but I will post some photos later.

Thank you so, so much for all the time and effort you put in to wrapping and choosing such beautiful presents, the cats are thrilled as am I. Still trying to work out who it could be!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Seconded!!!


Really???? Jiskefet, Carly, Catcoonz? I went to the original thread and the number of cats where not listed:idea:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Moggybaby????
I have to add that Merlin loves the plaque rat, I have read about it here but had never been able to get a hold of it, it has since been severely punished and his cube has been used to attack various legs that had the misfortune of passing him by. If I may repeat, I love my Christmas book shaped box (I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Christmas and it is perfect for keeping my most prized possessions).


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Stunning pictures, trying to keep up in between family visiting and drinking wine haha, still no idea who my 'london' secret santa was!!!!?  What brilliant gifts we all had


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you Indiandpuppy for our presents  Great clues

I'll have to post pics tomorrow as the dog has been here all day with my dad so its a bit of a madhouse - I have to stop Ben from bullying the dog.

The catnip toys went down really well, Sykes made the stocking soggy she drooled on it so much!

The tuna loin is their favourite treat - they've had it before but not often!

And Ben likes to unravel the mice!

Oh and love the green cat fridge magnet.

Thanks again

Jan, Ben, Lily, Tilly, Sykes.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Really???? Jiskefet, Carly, Catcoonz? I went to the original thread and the number of cats where not listed:idea:


I have 7 cats, but you would have known if it was me by the stamp, as I live in the Netherlands.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> Stunning pictures, trying to keep up in between family visiting and drinking wine haha, still no idea who my 'london' secret santa was!!!!?  What brilliant gifts we all had


Agreed :thumbup1: Had a little too much wine here - hick - but never mind it's Christmas right?! 
Still flummoxed - no idea who our SS is, apart from Scottish and more than one cat. Really would like to thank them for such amazing gifts. More clues would be great guys, or if our SS wants to step forward great too xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you to our secret santa even though i can't figure out who you are yet! The cats all love their toys and haven't left them alone all day. We got toys, treats and a blanket they have had so much fun playing with them all day! Here are some pictures


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

JordanRose said:


> Well, Secret Santa, you have spoiled us! Thank you for all of our gifts!
> 
> Oh, and Mum also says fanks for the chocciwocks


*So glad your Santa got it right :biggrin: Thanks for lovely photos! Enjoy your Xmas xx*


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

If I have figured it out correctly we need to say a huge THANK YOU to Pipje and Shoshannah.

The presents are lovely, cats are still going mad and here are some pictures that speak for themselves


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

@Buttons1 - You're welcome!! Sorry I worried you with the lateness of it, as you probably noticed ended up getting a next day courier!! Unfortunately the hand made pressies don't last all that long, my 3 love the felt (the snowman, star and christmas pudding are needle felted) though so I thought I would make some christmassy ones for my SS's. The body pillow is a honeysuckle one, I noticed there wasn't a label when I wrapped it.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Huge thanks to our SS - which I think is merlin12! Fabulous selection of gifts - including blanket, catnip toys, feathery toys, laser toy, Dreamies - and lovely yummy treats for me that you can't get in this country and look very tasty!

Christmas is a slightly more subdued affair than originally planned this year, particularly given our unexpected trip to the vet with Oscar last night. He's been walking a bit better today though mainly resting on his blanket.

Am a bit rubbish with photos. Have downloaded the photobucket app on my ipad but am struggling to get it to work! Here's a few.

Our sack unveiled in the thumbnail attached.

Biba having a good sniff.


She loved the wand toy!


And claimed the little orange mouse.

Mindy had a good sniff, then the excitement got too much for her! 


Oscar's not at his best this morning, but we showed him what Santa sent and he gave a purr of approval. He's since been snuggling the Kong Wubba catnip mouse. 


Thanks again SS. Very very much appreciated. Hugs x


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

and some more


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sophiebee said:


> Someone with a black beauty and a naughty tortie perhaps?


I saw this and was racking my brains who you could be meaning! 



moggie14 said:


> I don't think Lilylass joined in but I could be wrong


You're right Em ..... I did the Rescue SS instead this year instead

mmmm wonder who it could be! 

Loving all the photos everyone - lovely to see so many very spoiled & happy cats!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

OK, very slow going with photobucket but after my post earlier here are some pics finally 

This is SS 1 from the earlier post 

[/B]1225_095817_zps6fd43200.jpg.html]





ETA:- Please feel free to identify yourself SS so we can thank you


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Finfendy said:


> @Buttons1 - You're welcome!! Sorry I worried you with the lateness of it, as you probably noticed ended up getting a next day courier!! Unfortunately the hand made pressies don't last all that long, my 3 love the felt (the snowman, star and christmas pudding are needle felted) though so I thought I would make some christmassy ones for my SS's. The body pillow is a honeysuckle one, I noticed there wasn't a label when I wrapped it.


I did notice you'd sent it by courier and did worry that you'd had to spend a lot on delivery :blushing:

I didn't realise that you'd made the felted ones, they are brilliant. Which one is the body pillow?

They are still going down a storm. The grey and white fluffy rod toy has become a definite favourite. Thanks again x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear Santa No 1 our mummy has only just signed up for Photobucket, took her 48 hrs to post our thanks and photos. Seriously? 
Anyway, thank you SO MUCH for our Xmas bundle. We love everything, a laser pen, catnip toys, wands ... cheeky Daisy claims this new bed is hers ... We put our little brains together but couldn't figure out who you are. Seems you decided to keep it a secret as there were no clues in that huge Zooplus box. 





Merry Christmas to you and your kitties xx Love Leo & Daisy


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

A big thank you to whoever our secret santa was, I'm sure it will all be well appreciated!


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

So... SS2!!! I have no idea who you are, apart from you are in the Norfolk area. Thank you... my babies have been thoroughly spoilt.

Lots of individually wrapped presents, 2 for each of the cats and a nice cat mug for me... kettle is boiling now so I can christened it. Thank you.








[/URL][/IMG]

As Dizzy was about we did his first... crinkle balls!!! Also a Flying Frenzy... he loved this! (Excuse the recycling in the background)








[/URL][/IMG]

Fenix came to investigate... some Smilla treats for him and a Kickeroo (safely stashed away for when he destroys his current one).








[/URL][/IMG]

And for Fingers... some meaty stick treats and a gorgeous snuggly bed... which she found before I could move it somewhere more suitable.








[/URL][/IMG]

Fenix would also like to thank you for the box!!








[/URL][/IMG]

Whoever you are... thank you


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oscar,Beausie and I would like to say a huge thankyou to our secret santa ! We have all been thoroughly spoilt pic overload warning !!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Few more


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Buttons1 said:


> I did notice you'd sent it by courier and did worry that you'd had to spend a lot on delivery :blushing:
> 
> I didn't realise that you'd made the felted ones, they are brilliant. Which one is the body pillow?
> 
> They are still going down a storm. The grey and white fluffy rod toy has become a definite favourite. Thanks again x


I don't think the courier cost all that much than Royal Mail and it needed to get to you before Christmas.
Yep the felted ones and the pom poms I made, not the most suitable things for cat toys.
The body pillow is the long kicker with stripes on.
Really pleased they are liking the presents  x


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

MinkyMadam said:


> Huge thanks to our SS - which I think is merlin12! Fabulous selection of gifts - including blanket, catnip toys, feathery toys, laser toy, Dreamies - and lovely yummy treats for me that you can't get in this country and look very tasty!
> 
> Christmas is a slightly more subdued affair than originally planned this year, particularly given our unexpected trip to the vet with Oscar last night. He's been walking a bit better today though mainly resting on his blanket.
> 
> ...


. I do hope I got their tastes right.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Last ones ....honest 

We have received felix goody treats (our fav yumyum) a lovely fleecy blanket , some animonda pouches which mummy is very excited aboutut: a self heating pet bed to keep us snug as bugs in rugs . 2 crackers that were really well sealed coz as soon as mum opened them we went fruit loop ( we bickered a bit too so mum is rationing these :blushing! And our mum received some super groovy slipper socks (she always has cold feet and has put them on!!) And a new tea towel with a super cute kitten wearing a crown.

Mummy hopes her deerstalker hat is correct and would like to sendca huge Christmas hug and thankyou to Joy84 & Phoebe xxxx (we'd likz to send kissez to Phoebe too butz mumz sayz onlyvwiv a cheperonz ....wotz dat


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Such Beautiful and lovely gifts, Kiki is enjoying them plenty.... I am sorry no pic yet. I opened them and I totally forgot the pic. If the Secret Santa is wondering what happen with Tobby. He is not playing much at the moment. He is adapting to Kiki, but my new cat is having a blast. 

Thanks so much.
Tobby and Kiki


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

merlin12 said:


> . I do hope I got their tastes right.


You certainly did!  Although Biba as always thinks everything is for her!  She's currently lying stretched out on the floor holding her wand toy, which she has refused to let go of for the last couple of hours, even though we ran out of steam teasing her with it a while ago. 
Mindy like to play it cool but as soon as she saw the laser, she got rather excited, so I had to switch it off before she hyperventilated! 
And I was happy to see Oscar snuggling the Kong Wubba mouse after what he's been going through. 
As for me, I'm looking forward to sampling my treats over the next few days as I snuggle down to watch a movie or two. 
Fabulous.  Hugs to you and chin tickles to Merlin. X


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Aww, so "P the tabby cat" clue was too easy, was it? 
Glad you all like your presents 
I bought the "crackers" at Purrfect Homes stall at the Supreme- Phoebe got one too and it's a big hit <big, stinky hit :001_tt2:>
The little pillows are silvervine- hope the boys like them too <and they don't stink :blushing:>
Merry Christmas Helen, Oscar and Beausie


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Aw love these awesome pics!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Dumpling said:


> Thank you so, so much to our Santa Santa (who I _think_ is Chillicat ) the presents have gone down a storm here!


You are correct :thumbup:, I am so glad you and the cats like them, enjoy the rest of your Christmas


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear Santa No 2 our mummy might have got a better idea by now how to use Photobucket. We feel so lucky to be part of PF and couldn't believe our eyes when we found the blankets with our names on. Wow. We are deeply touched. And our Flying Frenzy attachments will be put to a good use very soon. Mummy needs some exercise after that big Xmas dinner hehe. And before she attacks that lovely tin of biscuits you sent her.
And we recon we get the clue ... Are you ... Rupert's mum? Aubrie30? Are we right by any chance?

Our heap of pressies


There must be catnip in there!


Oh yeah lots of catnip. How wonderful!


Is this really for me? My name is on it so better jump before Daisy notices how beautiful my blue blanket is


Pink blanket for Daisy, how sweet!


Many thanks for our Xmas gifts. The yellow fish is the best catnip toy ever! 
Love Leo & Daisy x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry we're late in coming to the party 
The girls would like to thank their Santas for their lovely gifts and I would like to say thank you too







































We know who sent one package - thank you HollyandSmudge - the ping-pong balls will be released when my elderly parents have gone home 
I am still puzzled by the other though  I love the fridge magnet


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

daisysmama said:


> Must apologise as I forgot to put my clues in the box. So glad that the pressies are going down well  did you find the tent pegs?
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all xxx


Thank you so much, the cats are loving the presents and Oakley is really taken with the House and yes the tent pegs were still attached to the present. I do think I have slighty weird cats though as they are taking some time to try the treats , but the slim ball works wonders.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Aww, so "P the tabby cat" clue was too easy, was it?
> Glad you all like your presents
> I bought the "crackers" at Purrfect Homes stall at the Supreme- Phoebe got one too and it's a big hit <big, stinky hit :001_tt2:>
> The little pillows are silvervine- hope the boys like them too <and they don't stink :blushing:>
> Merry Christmas Helen, Oscar and Beausie


I loved them !! So did the boys , I forgot to metion the pillows  but have left them sealed for now as elderly sensory overload going on sooooo cutecto watch , thank you so much xxx Great clue , I kept post code from wrapping too ut:ut: I know


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh my days peeps!! Luna, Ziggy and I were absolutely spoiled rotten by our secret Santa. Thank you so much!!

Here are most of the presents:-









Ziggy was very keen on getting into this gift:-




























It took Luna a while to get into the Christmas spirit:-










Then she couldn't help herself once the presents started opening!



















My little girl loved helping open presents too:-










Ziggy approved of the Laser pointer:-










Luna loafed with her new flying frenzie attachment:-










My prezzies, a lovely cat scarf and cat handbag tissues . E loved the wrapping paper which made a good rattling sound.










Thank you so much SS and Merry Christmas to all you lovely PFers xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww I just love all of this! This Christmas has been so special being involved in SS, I'm going to miss the buzz of excitement! 

Your little girl is gorgeous Lunabuma! :001_wub:

Our SS hasn't guessed us, the clue was in the card


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Just an update... The frenzy attachment is a hit with the girls. Luna has spent the last half hour in the box now my guests have gone and gipsy has attacked my foot after getting excited with the feather wand toy (which is great as she doesn't play with many toys )


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you very much to our two secret santas! Humphrey got a zoom groom from one Santa (which he didn't quite understand and thought it would be best to chew it - he loves chewing rubbery things) and a bunch of toys from the other Santa, one of which was a mousey with a big long tail, that was a hit.

Thank you santas! Pics taken but I can only add one per post on phone and don't have one with all gifts in it...

(Apologies to Humphrey's giftees for the lack of personalisation, his human has been working too much and has not had much time recently to visit the forum and get to know other Kitties/slaves. But he has got them something his other cat friends have enjoyed and hopes they enjoy it too)

Hope you all had a great XMas and thanks to Carly for organising it all!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Aww I just love all of this! This Christmas has been so special being involved in SS, I'm going to miss the buzz of excitement!
> 
> Your little girl is gorgeous Lunabuma! :001_wub:
> 
> Our SS hasn't guessed us, the clue was in the card


I transferred my presents from a box to a jiffy bag at the post office. I can't remember if I put in our letter or not. Hopefully they found it


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Merry Xmas 

Thank you to all our santa's, you have been so generous and we have lots of lovely gifts.

Beds
Blankets
Food
Many toys: danglers/flying frenzy/catnip toys/ mice/balls ... the list goes on.

Scratch posts, currently being used by kittens.

Will post photo's once they will load, currently having some issues with this, sorry.

Thank you all so much, you have made the cats very happy, Snowy has another favourite toy, frenzy banana, he has been playing with this all day and when I go to take it off him he growls at me .

We also have gift cards, £20 zooplus, £50 Amazon, £25 visa .... will go online shopping in the next few days to get more presents for the cats, thank you. xxx


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Bluebell would like to thank her secret santa for the glorious stocking of little toys. There were crinkly things, catnip things, things with a bell on... so many in fact, that she has sent some of them to Summer (one of my parents' cats) so two cats have shared in the Christmas festivities. 

Her favourite stocking item is a red scrunchy ball which she has been chasing up and down the stairs and carries around, growling with pleasure..

I am not sure if secret santas are paired (i.e. you send to the person who sends to you) or if senders and recipients are all mixed up. Thank you and thank you again, whoever you are. ;-)

Some pics attached.. Hmm.. actually, only one pic, but there will be another two to follow.

#1 - this envelope smells rather interesting!


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

#2 - oh yes. very Christmassy - and what is that rattle?
#3 - not a rattle, but a bell, hmm.. even tastier!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Kcabrera3 said:


> Such Beautiful and lovely gifts, Kiki is enjoying them plenty.... I am sorry no pic yet. I opened them and I totally forgot the pic. If the Secret Santa is wondering what happen with Tobby. He is not playing much at the moment. He is adapting to Kiki, but my new cat is having a blast.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> Tobby and Kiki


Looking forward to pics of Kiki playing with them, even if Tobby isn't...


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Finalllllly got photobucket to cooperate with all my SS2 pics!

As I said in my earlier post we are so delighted with this especially the little collar charms which really show so much thought 

I missed out in the earlier post that there were also some lovely choccies for me and a feathery reindeer dangled which as you can see Bree loved playing with and Jaime decided would be a good addition to his Las Vegas drag show 

As Sophiebee confirmed I could rule her out I am sticking with my earlier deduction that Smoosh and her Loki were our SS 2 and once again thank you so much  xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

We didn't participate in SS this year but it's so lovely to see all your gorgeous cats enjoying all their pressies  

Secret Santa was very good to them and it looks like they all had a fab Christmas Day! :thumbup: and I hope all slaves did too


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> I transferred my presents from a box to a jiffy bag at the post office. I can't remember if I put in our letter or not. Hopefully they found it


Aww fingers crossed you did! I'm sure you'd have noticed if you'd have missed it. Our card was definitely in there, I took a pic of everything boxed right before I sealed it


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> We didn't participate in SS this year but it's so lovely to see all your gorgeous cats enjoying all their pressies
> 
> Secret Santa was very good to them and it looks like they all had a fab Christmas Day! :thumbup: and I hope all slaves did too


Hope you and your babies did too Sarah!


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Dear Santa No 2 our mummy might have got a better idea by now how to use Photobucket. We feel so lucky to be part of PF and couldn't believe our eyes when we found the blankets with our names on. Wow. We are deeply touched. And our Flying Frenzy attachments will be put to a good use very soon. Mummy needs some exercise after that big Xmas dinner hehe. And before she attacks that lovely tin of biscuits you sent her.
> And we recon we get the clue ... Are you ... Rupert's mum? Aubrie30? Are we right by any chance?
> 
> Our heap of pressies
> ...


Spot on! So glad you all like the presents  I was so worried the biscuits would smash, I hope they weren't too broken up.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

I still have no idea who my SS was.... can they reveal themselves?


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm the same as you Aubrie. I know one was from Azriel and I'm so delighted and can't thank her enough. I'm blown away by the generosity of both my Santas. 

I really would love to know who my other one is but there were no clues. My hubby is over the moon with the kindness and can't believe how strong and close PF is. His words were that it was unique.:biggrin5: I totally agree. Can my other SS send me a pm please.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I too still don't know who our SS is despite the clues 
I'm hoping they will come along soon and step forward for a huge thank you


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

I still don't know who my 2nd SS was either.

This has been really fun though, thank you Carly for organising it, I am overwhelmed with the generosity of my SS's and my cats reactions to the gifts. Especially Fingers - she hasn't left the bed from SS2 and she is going crazy for the Silvervine dental twigs from OR and has even been chasing the lazer pointer from OR's parcel!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Morning all, hope you are all feeling bright and breezy this morning!

Secret Santa photos of the boys' presents as promised, once again thank you so much, all I know is our Santa has 3 kitties and there is reference to a Biloba tree? I am so rubbish at clues!

When I posted yesterday, I forgot to mention about the beautifully embroidered personalised Christmas stockings enclosed for Milo and Suki, it was a really thoughtful touch and much appreciated. They were really spoiled, thank you again whoever it may be x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> Secret Santa photos of the boys' presents as promised, once again thank you so much, all I know is our Santa has 3 kitties and there is reference to a Biloba tree? I am so rubbish at clues!


Easy - just google Biloba tree


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all!



















Breakfast first mum! go away!



















these toys get my approval



















now time for my morning bath










mine all mine!



















He was really grumpy yesterday! he did however meow until I opened the temptations and have his turkey mousse for dinner  x

Hopefully when the chaos is gone he will oblige to letting me take pictures as he plays! Brill presents thanks so much! x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

mudgekin said:


> I'm the same as you Aubrietia. I know one was from Azriel and I'm so delighted and can't thank her enough. I'm blown away by the generosity of both my Santas.
> 
> I really would love to know who my other one is but there were no clues. My hubby is over the moon with the kindness and can't believe how strong and close PF is. His words were that it was unique.:biggrin5: I totally agree. Can my other SS send me a pm please.


:cornut:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


>


Ohhhhh, please could J&B's SS PM me and let me know where the gorgeous owl toy came from? (or if anyone else knows)

My bestie's birthday is soon and she has loads of cats & loves owls so these would be great to add to her pressie


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Aubrie30 said:


> I still have no idea who my SS was.... can they reveal themselves?


 Sorry, I forgot the clues .... so glad Rupert liked them.


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Lilylass - you can get the owl at Zooplus, I got one for my boys.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh, please could J&B's SS PM me and let me know where the gorgeous owl toy came from? (or if anyone else knows)
> 
> My bestie's birthday is soon and she has loads of cats & loves owls so these would be great to add to her pressie


Just found it for you on ZP , it is very cute isn' t it? Hope she likes the smell of valerian though, it's pretty pongy . Luckily I seem to be getting used to the smell, there are two plague rats which I got J&B for Christmas as well as the owl as and powermix prawn in my bedroom right now 
Patchwork Owl Cat Toy with Valerian | Free P&P on orders Â£29+ at zooplus!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Just found it for you on ZP , it is very cute isn' t it? Hope she likes the smell of valerian though, it's pretty pongy . Luckily I seem to be getting used to the smell, there are two plague rats which I got J&B for Christmas as well as the owl as and powermix prawn in my bedroom right now
> Patchwork Owl Cat Toy with Valerian | Free P&P on orders Â£29+ at zooplus!


Ohhhhh fabby! 

I'm in the process of filling a (rather large ) basket so can pop it in right now! 

Currently debating whether to keep going for a really big one to get the extra stock up discount!

My dog needs a new bed & food which has added a bit more to the usual monthly spend! (don't worry the cats are getting a new scratching post!)


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Jannor said:


> Sorry, I forgot the clues .... so glad Rupert liked them.


Awww thank you so much, Jannor! All of his presents were spot on and he loves them. I cannot thank you enough xxxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> :cornut:


Thank you so very much Shoshannah. Everything was fantastic. The tin now holds my silver jewellery findings and is ideal for that. The trees are just gorgeous and the drawing now has pride of place on my desk. I'm trying to get the pretty basket to use for projects that I'm working on but Isla has a different idea. As far as she is concerned it's all hers. When I got up this morning the wool and knitting needles were strewn on the floor and she was curled up asleep inside. 

Thank you from hubby and I and of course the monsters. Xxxxxxx

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and all the very very best for the new year


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Aubrie30 said:


> Awww thank you so much, Jannor! All of his presents were spot on and he loves them. I cannot thank you enough xxxx


You gave good info in the likes/dislikes thread.

Did he figure the treat ball out? My boy just tries to destroy it although all the girls had the patience to work it out!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

merlin12 said:


> Really???? Jiskefet, Carly, Catcoonz? I went to the original thread and the number of cats where not listed:idea:





merlin12 said:


> Moggybaby????
> I have to add that Merlin loves the plaque rat, I have read about it here but had never been able to get a hold of it, it has since been severely punished and his cube has been used to attack various legs that had the misfortune of passing him by. If I may repeat, I love my Christmas book shaped box (I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Christmas and it is perfect for keeping my most prized possessions).


I'm not sure it's the number of cats on the book....more to do with what they look like....


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aubrie30 said:


> Spot on! So glad you all like the presents  I was so worried the biscuits would smash, I hope they weren't too broken up.


So so kind of you, the blankets with Leo's and Daisy's names on ... a truly wonderful surprise. Thank you ever so much for every single gift xx

We hope Rupert is enjoying his first Xmas with the family :biggrin:


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Another pic.... Luna enjoying the frenzy attachment and blankie at the same time  if my SS would like to let me know who they are, then I can thank you personally!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

J&B, you were right  So glad you and the kitties like their presents! Loki kept trying to steal the catnip mice & owl, so I'm glad they're a hit with J&B too! I'm a big GoT fan too, in case you couldn't tell 

-----

Me and Loki would like to say a massive thank you for our presents, I was overwhelmed by how much Loki received! No clues on who sent it though, apart from the card says 'love, your secret santas' so I assume this person has more than one cat. If our SS would like to reveal themselves then we'd love to say thank you 

Loki's massive haul contained:
A plague rat which he is absolutely obsessed with and ran off with it before I could even get it out of the packet!
Some festively coloured pipe cleaners that he's had fun playing with
Christmas dreamies that he'll love 
Some fluffy catnip balls
A scratch & roll catnip toy
A scrunchy catnip ball with feathers (he loves this!)
A fat cat catnip turtle toy
A catnip cane toy, he loves this too! Lots of bunny kicking 
A pop up tent that he loves sitting in, he's taken his pipe cleaners in there 
A huge packet of catessy sticks that he's already started on and loves
And an applaws tuna loin treat

I was also very lucky and SS got me some lovely truffles, cat & mouse cookie cutters (I love baking, can't wait to use these!) and my personal favourite, a little decoration that looks just like Loki! Me and my OH were so touched by that, it's lovely, thank you SS!









I love the wrapping paper!









*sniff sniff*









"I like this one!"



























"What else is left mumma?"









Crazy plague rat time!























































He's been playing all day!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> J&B, you were right  So glad you and the kitties like their presents! Loki kept trying to steal the catnip mice & owl, so I'm glad they're a hit with J&B too! I'm a big GoT fan too, in case you couldn't tell
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


Aww thank you again! I will put the charms on their collars tomorrow, they still have their Christmas Kelly bows on today 

Glad Loki also got lovely presents  xxx


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

This is from our 2nd SS. I'm still figuring who she is!










The cats are in love with the Ping pong balls. Plus Shikoku's gifts, I don't think I need to buy anymore toys for the cats for the rest of 2015!

Thank you SS!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> He was really grumpy yesterday! he did however meow until I opened the temptations and have his turkey mousse for dinner  x
> 
> Hopefully when the chaos is gone he will oblige to letting me take pictures as he plays! Brill presents thanks so much! x


Glad he likes his presents! I thought the temptations might go down well


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Alixtaylor, I thought you might be our SS , I guess not haha, would my real SS please reveal themselves??  Thank you !!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Phoebe's been very spoilt and enjoyed all her present thoroughly!
> She literally nose-dived into all the presents and attacked the now new best friend- little sheep while it was still in the wrapper :tongue_smilie:
> 
> I love my socks too, thanks Alix, Luna and Vivi


The socks are from the cat cafe! I almost bought a pair for myself 

It's lovely to see Phoebe with her stash, the photos are great!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> Alixtaylor, I thought you might be our SS , I guess not haha, would my real SS please reveal themselves??  Thank you !!


Afraid not! I still haven't figured out one of my SS...


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am still foxed as to who our SS is....please either pm me or say hello so I can thank you!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> J&B, you were right  So glad you and the kitties like their presents! Loki kept trying to steal the catnip mice & owl, so I'm glad they're a hit with J&B too! I'm a big GoT fan too, in case you couldn't tell
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


I forgot to put any clues in! 

I'm so glad both you and Loki enjoyed your presents, I hope you both had a lovely Christmas  xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> You are correct :thumbup:, I am so glad you and the cats like them, enjoy the rest of your Christmas


 Thank you so much Chillicat!


----------



## Mistyweather123 (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh what fun you have all been having. I am going to get my little kitten tomorrow and already I am thinking about joining you next Christmas for the Secret Santa.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Dumpling said:


> I forgot to put any clues in!
> 
> I'm so glad both you and Loki enjoyed your presents, I hope you both had a lovely Christmas  xx


Thank you Dumpling! Hope you've all had a wonderful Christmas too


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> I am still foxed as to who our SS is....please either pm me or say hello so I can thank you!


Why don't you post all of your clues on here? I'm sure we can help you figure it out 

I'm also struggling to guess our SS. There was a card included called 'The Broons Twelve Signs of Christmas'. I've googled it and worked out that it's Glasgow based but I can't see any cats names as clues, unless I've completely missed them


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

My clue was the tape of the packaging. It said on the tape: Purrfect Homes


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I'm not sure it's the number of cats on the book....more to do with what they look like....


Uff.... quite a number of breeds there. Could it be you?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

alixtaylor said:


> Afraid not! I still haven't figured out one of my SS...


Do you remember anything about the packaging?


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

nightkitten said:


> My clue was the tape of the packaging. It said on the tape: Purrfect Homes





nightkitten said:


> Do you remember anything about the packaging?


I think Nightkitten might be dropping some hints there!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

** off to check packaging, hope I haven't chucked it all out **


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OK flying frenzy was in Purrfect Homes packaging but nightkitten doesn't live in Scotland :huh:
OK got brain ache now (doesn't take much) :lol:
If you were our SS nightkitten please step forward :001_unsure:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Let's keep this on page 1, we are still waiting for several openings, and, hopefully, my parcel will arrive shortly, and I will be able to add mine, too.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Just wanted to update that Dante and Bea HAVE opened their Secret Santa Pressies and they got spoilt rotten! They love all their gifts! I will upload pics soon, but I got a new PC for Christmas and I don't have the software to upload pics from my camera on to my new one yet!

But (I hope I am right) that Jiskefet was Dante and Bea's SS, so thank you SO much, and also for the lovely information letter about Saint Nicholas and Black Pete, and the wonderful poem  Pics soon I promise!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I confess......

If you know how to use wetransfer, I can give you my email address and if you send them to me, I can upload them to the forum for you. Then you can comment on the photos, yourself.

Edit
Oops, I now see you cannot transfer them from your phone to the computer...
Do you have Dropbox? If not, register with them and use it on your phone and pc. That is how I transfer them from my phone.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Mistyweather123 said:


> Oh what fun you have all been having. I am going to get my little kitten tomorrow and already I am thinking about joining you next Christmas for the Secret Santa.


How exciting! Congrats on the new kitten, you definitley should join in next year! This is my second year of doing secret santa here and it really is so much fun, everyone puts so much effort in to make it really special


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my second SS to post 

I also fear my clue planting skills are not as sharp as my clue solving skills, must work on that for next year...


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I just love seeing all the pictures! Everyone has been really spoilt  Although I still haven't managed to guess who my first SS is


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> I just love seeing all the pictures! Everyone has been really spoilt  Although I still haven't managed to guess who my first SS is


Did you get a card in with it with some terrible drawing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

merlin12 said:


> Uff.... quite a number of breeds there. Could it be you?


Not the breedsbut all the cats were wearing clothes lol!!!!

Glad you and Merlin liked everything


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you SS- no photos of Dollie yet as she's too nervous but she's stole the catnip smelly things


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Not the breedsbut all the cats were wearing clothes lol!!!!
> 
> Glad you and Merlin liked everything


Lol, I must seem daft. We loooooooooooooooved everything


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Still expecting a delivery. I wonder what we're gonna get this time (they stopped by on the 22nd but I was in London).

Pooh got a very nice cardboard condo aming other things


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

merlin12 said:


> Lol, I must seem daft. We loooooooooooooooved everything


I should have enclosed pictures really!!!

Just spotted the other thread as well and I'm so glad the blanket is a success!!!!

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1060898_zps4a2116d1.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1070596_zps61a41cc3.jpg.html]


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> OK flying frenzy was in Purrfect Homes packaging but nightkitten doesn't live in Scotland :huh:
> OK got brain ache now (doesn't take much) :lol:
> If you were our SS nightkitten please step forward :001_unsure:


Sorry, but I'm not your SS


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

nightkitten said:


> Sorry, but I'm not your SS


Back to the drawing board Em! What was your clue again?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> Back to the drawing board Em! What was your clue again?


Deerstalker donned , JB we need you too !!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Why don't you post all of your clues on here? I'm sure we can help you figure it out
> 
> I'm also struggling to guess our SS. There was a card included called 'The Broons Twelve Signs of Christmas'. I've googled it and worked out that it's Glasgow based but I can't see any cats names as clues, unless I've completely missed them





GingerNinja said:


> Back to the drawing board Em! What was your clue again?





Azriel391 said:


> Deerstalker donned , JB we need you too !!


This could go on for a while...

So would it help if I told you that The Broons hail not from Glasgow but from a fair city on the east coast of Scotland :ciappa:
DC Thomson/The Broons


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Look what I got from Paddypaws and Joy84 

I got a whole bag of goodies yesterday!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> This could go on for a while...
> 
> So would it help if I told you that The Broons hail not from Glasgow but from a fair city on the east coast of Scotland :ciappa:
> DC Thomson/The Broons


Ooh no was I being really stoopid  I looked on Wikipedia and no mention of Dundee 

So were you our SS JaimeandBree you little tease :lol: So sorry I'm such a dumbass?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Ooh no was I being really stoopid  I looked on Wikipedia and no mention of Dundee
> 
> So were you our SS JaimeandBree you little tease :lol: So sorry I'm such a dumbass?


Yes I must 'fess up, it was me! 

No you weren't being stupid. The original writer of The Broons was from Dundee and the publishing company is also in Dundee (they also published the Beano and the Dandy) so to a Dundonian they are a Dundee institution. What I didn't realise was that people elsewhere associate them with Glasgow!!!!ut: I didn't know that until you posted it and I looked it up.

So obviously I was trying to be too clever by half and inadvertently sent you on a wild goose chase up the streets of Glasgow :lol::lol::lol:

I was hoping some of the other Scottish members might set you on the right path but Alas! I was also hoping my other SS who I gave the same clue to would be along which might help but as they haven't yet I thought I'd better out myself.

I will think of better, cat related clues for next year!

Anyway I hope the boys liked their gifts  x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Yes I must 'fess up, it was me!
> 
> No you weren't being stupid. The original writer of The Broons was from Dundee and the publishing company is also in Dundee (they also published the Beano and the Dandy) so to a Dundonian they are a Dundee institution. What I didn't realise was that people elsewhere associate them with Glasgow!!!!ut: I didn't know that until you posted it and I looked it up.
> 
> ...


Oh wow thank you hun, so sorry I didn't get it 
The boys adored their gifts - so much so I had to put them away as they both got a little bit too excited 
I have been out a lot but tomorrow or maybe even tonight I plan to build the house and let them play with more of the toys - I will post more photos very soon.
I cannot thank you enough, the gifts were exceptionally generous and very thoughtful - much love xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Oh wow thank you hun, so sorry I didn't get it
> The boys adored their gifts - so much so I had to put them away as they both got a little bit too excited
> I have been out a lot but tomorrow or maybe even tonight I plan to build the house and let them play with more of the toys - I will post more photos very soon.
> I cannot thank you enough, the gifts were exceptionally generous and very thoughtful - much love xxx


Aww you're very welcome, I had so much fun picking everything out for them! Look forward to more pics when you get the chance  x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Britt said:


> Look what I got from Paddypaws and Joy84
> 
> I got a whole bag of goodies yesterday!


Blame PP! 
I've only put a few bits in there


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> Blame PP!
> I've only put a few bits in there


Meeting you both was so much fun. We have to visit the rescue next time and I will buy you lunch at the Holiday Inn (food is great there).
Pooh loves his new food bowl 
He will receive some of his presents for his birthday which is ... next month.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Britt said:


> Meeting you both was so much fun. We have to visit the rescue next time and I will buy you lunch at the Holiday Inn (food is great there).
> Pooh loves his new food bowl
> He will receive some of his presents for his birthday which is ... next month.


Really great to meet you too and yes, we must go to the Scratching Post next time!
Glad Pooh is enjoying his presents


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Present opening was yesterday and I've finally managed to get all the pictures uploaded to Photobucket. I'm a novice with it, so I do apologize that it isn't in any apparent order just yet. I'm also working on posting the pictures from last year, as I don't think I was able to get them up last year.

As you can see, the dogs invited themselves into the opening. And the paper, both wrapping and filler, was pretty much as popular as any of the toys  Particularly well loved, however, are the striped candycane like thing and the felt toys that look home made--they are awesome! I've taken the big German stinky mouse up for Mittens, who really doesn't seem to comprehend playing, but I did catch her sitting next to it, which is something.

I'm still wracking my brain trying to figure out who our SSs were, and I am worse with clues than with Photobucket, so this could take a while. :yesnod:
But thank you for the Simon's cats book in particular---I have missed the whole Utube thing, so this will be very new to me! And thanks from the cats and dogs (and the bird because he enjoys watching them) for the lovely lovely gifties. Oh and they had a packet of Dreamies tonight, which made them all very happy kitties (yes, I snuck some to the dogs )

Hopefully this works........
http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/shannonr3/embed/slideshow/Kitty%20Kristmas%202014

or

http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/shannonr3/library/Kitty Kristmas 2014


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

dagny0823 said:


> Present opening was yesterday and I've finally managed to get all the pictures uploaded to Photobucket. I'm a novice with it, so I do apologize that it isn't in any apparent order just yet. I'm also working on posting the pictures from last year, as I don't think I was able to get them up last year.
> 
> As you can see, the dogs invited themselves into the opening. And the paper, both wrapping and filler, was pretty much as popular as any of the toys  Particularly well loved, however, are the striped candycane like thing and the felt toys that look home made--they are awesome! I've taken the big German stinky mouse up for Mittens, who really doesn't seem to comprehend playing, but I did catch her sitting next to it, which is something.
> 
> ...


What was your clue? We are all having great fun working them out


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Further to my previous post, herewith an update with piccies! It was a bit difficult to get non blurry ones with my phone but this is the best I could do! Sorry some are upside down... Thanks again to our secret Santas, it was really fun to take part.

(And there's a bonus pic with one of last christmas' Secret Santa presents, the stripey kickaroo, which Humphrey is still enjoying along with all the other things he got last year )

Edited to add: Oh my those are really blurry and rubbish. Sorry!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> What was your clue? We are all having great fun working them out


Hi

I'll post the clues my SS sent as I thought they were good, I had to think about it but I did get it in the end 

1. My namesake is a pink stripey puppet

2. I have no feline bro's and sisters.

3. My mommy has a country for a name.

See if you can get it without looking back.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well it took longer than I thought but I knew I'd find Jaime snoozing in the crinkle bag before long! 

I still don't know who this SS was, no clues, but thank you again


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

JaimeandBree said:


> What was your clue? We are all having great fun working them out


I've got one card signed "The old lady and the boys with help from our slave"

The other is signed "T" with a note "Since there is only one of him, despite his address I can't say he's one of the Merry Men". So, I'm trying to think who has a cat named Tuck, maybe? I know I've seen it, but I just can't remember.

And I apologize if my picks are not so good. Between their running about (which does mean they're excited) and the dogs popping in and out of the frame, and my phone camera is not the best, it's difficult. New phones arriving probably tomorrow with a super duper camera, so future pictures will b better. Maybe I'll even manage to get a truly good one of poor black blob Milton


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jannor said:


> Hi
> 
> I'll post the clues my SS sent as I thought they were good, I had to think about it but I did get it in the end
> 
> ...


A country for a name...Indiaandpuppy?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Jannor said:


> Hi
> 
> I'll post the clues my SS sent as I thought they were good, I had to think about it but I did get it in the end
> 
> ...


I was thinking Shoshannah and Bagpuss, not sure on the last clue though!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> I've got one card signed "The old lady and the boys with help from our slave"


Hmm Finfendi perhaps?


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I think I might have worked out our Secret Santa (maybe you would be able to help please?) 

There was the loveliest clue attached!

Your secret Santa, not one but three
Travelled by wagon fro the Biloba Tree


I am wondering if it is Dumpling?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Hmm Finfendi perhaps?


I think you're right on that one 

And the second one is a cat who shares a name with someone who has played 007, and lives with a lady in Nottingham


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I was thinking Shoshannah and Bagpuss, not sure on the last clue though!


It was Indiandpuppy but I thought Shosh at first too


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I was thinking Shoshannah and Bagpuss, not sure on the last clue though!


That was my first thought too, but the last clue doesn't make sense (though my geography is shocking so who knows )


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> A country for a name...Indiaandpuppy?


Yes  It took me 2 days to get it and I had to go through the list and check all the names.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> The other is signed "T" with a note "Since there is only one of him, despite his address I can't say he's one of the Merry Men". So, I'm trying to think who has a cat named Tuck, maybe? I know I've seen it, but I just can't remember.


I'm struggling with this one - anyone able to assist too please


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> And the second one is a cat who shares a name with someone who has played 007, and lives with a lady in Nottingham


Aha got the name of the cat, but cannot think of the slave


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by dagny0823
> The other is signed "T" with a note "Since there is only one of him, despite his address I can't say he's one of the Merry Men". So, I'm trying to think who has a cat named Tuck, maybe? I know I've seen it, but I just can't remember.


Someone from Nothingham?

I saw another clue about a lady from Nothingham with a cat who shared his name with a 007 actor.
Is there by any chance a cat called Timothy from Nothingham on the list?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Someone from Nothingham?
> 
> I saw another clue about a lady from Nothingham with a cat who shared his name with a 007 actor.
> Is there by any chance a cat called Timothy from Nothingham on the list?


Flev has a Timothy but no idea if she's from Nothingham :blushing:


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Flev has a Timothy but no idea if she's from Nothingham :blushing:


Guilty as charged! 

Dagny, I'm so glad your parcel eventually got there! I had a huge job keeping Timothy away from the candy cane when wrapping up, so eventually went and bought him one too. Happy Christmas to you and your furry friends.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> Flev has a Timothy but no idea if she's from Nothingham :blushing:


Bingo....


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Still no idea who was one of our SS's, I'd like to thank them for the beautiful cave they got Millie, just who could 'from a London cat' be, I wonder if the fish on the front of the card were a clue also??? Hmmmmm 

Also no one has guessed us yet


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Nobody has guessed us either.. Perhaps the clue I left on the outside was too subtle?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> I think I might have worked out our Secret Santa (maybe you would be able to help please?)
> 
> There was the loveliest clue attached!
> 
> ...


Are there clues for each of the 3 cats? I can guess just with the first one


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

jasminex said:


> Nobody has guessed us either.. Perhaps the clue I left on the outside was too subtle?


You weren't mine were you, mine had a drawing of a cat on the outside?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> That was my first thought too, but the last clue doesn't make sense (though my geography is shocking so who knows )


I did Shoshannah into maps just to see :laugh:


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Are there clues for each of the 3 cats? I can guess just with the first one


No other clues! Oh please put me out of my misery I am rubbish at clues


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I did Shoshannah into maps just to see :laugh:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> No other clues! Oh please put me out of my misery I am rubbish at clues


Google Biloba tree


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> OK, very slow going with photobucket but after my post earlier here are some pics finally
> 
> This is SS 1 from the earlier post
> 
> ...


I had the same SS as you - not got good pics yet, no clue given - so thank you whoever you are (tiny mice are a gali favourite )


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Google Biloba tree


I have but I'm still not getting it! God I feel so stupid!


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Hmm Finfendi perhaps?


Yep, it was me!! My clue was a bit too obvious.

Dagny - glad your parcel arrived, the little felted toys are handmade and unfortunately don't last all that long against teeth and claws!! Hope your kitties enjoy the pressies.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> I have but I'm still not getting it! God I feel so stupid!


Aw OK so Ginkgo is one of the 3 cats - does that help


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> I have but I'm still not getting it! God I feel so stupid!


Traveller... Moon....


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> Traveller... Moon....


As Alan Partridge from Norwich would say.....AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !

Talk about dense......so sorry I didn't get it earlier.

Thank you so very much GingerNinja for such beautiful, thoughtful gifts, the boys love them, especially the mouse which squeaks! And thank you for my chocolate!

Happy new year to you and your family, both human and furry!

Alison, Milo and Suki x


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

jasminex said:


> Nobody has guessed us either.. Perhaps the clue I left on the outside was too subtle?


Ive not been guessed yet either, although i dont think my ss has been around much lately


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Google Biloba tree





Ali71 said:


> I have but I'm still not getting it! God I feel so stupid!


I googled and didn't get either  hangs up deerstalker


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> I googled and didn't get either  hangs up deerstalker


Ok, he is my only cat that has not been ill this year so maybe not as well known  there were subtle clues to the other two in the clue... perhaps a bit too subtle


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> As Alan Partridge from Norwich would say.....AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !
> 
> Talk about dense......so sorry I didn't get it earlier.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome!

I had to get Moggie14 onside as it was driving me crazy that you couldn't guess 

Hope you had a lovely Xmas and happy new year! Xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> I had to get Moggie14 onside as it was driving me crazy that you couldn't guess
> 
> Hope you had a lovely Xmas and happy new year! Xxx


It took me ages to guess my SS too  :lol:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

flev said:


> Guilty as charged!
> 
> Dagny, I'm so glad your parcel eventually got there! I had a huge job keeping Timothy away from the candy cane when wrapping up, so eventually went and bought him one too. Happy Christmas to you and your furry friends.


Aha! Thanks everyone for the clues. And thanks for that candy cane--I don't know what's in it, but it seems to be very popular, much like the Yeowwww Stinky Sardine was last year. I would take you a picture of the candy cane now, but I'm embarrassed. Everyone has had their way with it and it's filthy from all the licking, I guess. I suppose if I try to wash it at all, even in the sink, it will lose its attractiveness.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Finfendy said:


> Yep, it was me!! My clue was a bit too obvious.
> 
> Dagny - glad your parcel arrived, the little felted toys are handmade and unfortunately don't last all that long against teeth and claws!! Hope your kitties enjoy the pressies.


Ah, of course, now that I see the signature, duh! I'm really slow :001_unsure:

Thanks so much. They adored those handmade felt things. I see a pile of fuzz on the floor now, which is the remains of one. They've been up the past 2 nights playing for hours. Fortunately the dogs figured out that nobody is breaking in and stopped jumping off the bed every 2 minutes.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Aha! Thanks everyone for the clues. And thanks for that candy cane--I don't know what's in it, but it seems to be very popular, much like the Yeowwww Stinky Sardine was last year. I would take you a picture of the candy cane now, but I'm embarrassed. Everyone has had their way with it and it's filthy from all the licking, I guess. I suppose if I try to wash it at all, even in the sink, it will lose its attractiveness.


Those stinkies must be irresistible.
I bought some for my SS, and Xena clawed my hands and arms to shreds trying to steal them while I was trying to wrap them 
I had to put the parcel in the garage till I could send it or they would have ripped it to shreds.


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

I've really enjoyed this thread and seeing all your fur babies opening their lovely gifts.

I joined the forum too late to join in with this but next year I shall


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I know, it is so much fun finding the right gifts for the kitties. Whenever SS is announced, I can hardly wait for my recipient to post their likes and dislikes, as I want to start shopping straight away.

Initially, I wasn't going to join in this year, as, with hubby being unemployed, I couldn't really afford it. Living on the continent, postage is a lot more expensive than the actual gift itself and, in previous years, I used to do 3 parcels. But fortunately, we now had the option to do one big SS gift instead of one or more small ones, so even though I spent more money on presents for this one big gift than I used to for 3 small ones, it was in effect cheaper, as I only had to pay postage once. I really hope we will keep this option of a single big gift for next year.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> I know, it is so much fun finding the right gifts for the kitties. Whenever SS is announced, I can hardly wait for my recipient to post their likes and dislikes, as I want to start shopping straight away.
> 
> Initially, I wasn't going to join in this year, as, with hubby being unemployed, I couldn't really afford it. Living on the continent, postage is a lot more expensive than the actual gift itself and, in previous years, I used to do 3 parcels. But fortunately, we now had the option to do one big SS gift instead of one or more small ones, so even though I spent more money on presents for this one big gift than I used to for 3 small ones, it was in effect cheaper, as I only had to pay postage once. I really hope we will keep this option of a single big gift for next year.


I didn't do it last year (I wasn't a member then!) but I really like the one big present option so I hope it carries on into next years too.

I really enjoyed choosing gifts for my recipient and can't wait to do it again next year


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wanted to share Snowy opening a couple of presents, thank you santa's, you have made a poorly boy very happy.


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

I got home this afternoon and managed to stop Timothy clinging to me for long enough to open his presents. Thank you very much Santa, he got a Christmas stocking scratching mat, a ball-chasing-bouncy-mouse toy, lots of balls and a flying frenzy.

He posed nicely for a proper thank-you photo...then got very excited by the frenzy and the little foam balls and everything got a bit blurry, so please excuse the photo quality (and the mess!). He absolutely loves his toys, and keeps going swooping after a ball again every few minutes!

Our clue says Timothy's secret santa is a small cat with a big voice. My first guess for that would be Spooks and JordanRose?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Just want to apologies for not having posted yet - not only is my camera AWOL but my laptop broke down on boxing day nd has only just been fixed! So my two haven't even had their SS pressies yet, poor things! 

Will rectify that ASAP, just need to lay my hands on a new memory card for my Mum's camera...


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Pooh with one if his presents -- not sure who sent it because it came from Purrfect Homes and with no clues inside. Anyway as you can see he loves it 

And he has been chasing the laser mouse :dita:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm late to this. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. Great to see so many cats enjoying their presents and a lot of well thought out gifts I see. I hope to do better next time but I am glad to see what I bought has been well selected and the kitties have enjoyed them.

My clues were quite rubbish so it seems and I cringe in embarrassment at putting lots of love in the Christmas cards, haha.  (I blame to many Jagers) 

Well I want to thank both of my SS very much. The clues were one naughty tortie and one black cat (I think) I'll have to double check the cards and box. (Which I loved the cards by the way so thank you very much)

I think Minkymadam (Sorry if I spelt your name wrong) was one of my SS? I will need to double check but thank you very much if I am right. 

The girls were really spoilt. I do have some pictures I took on OH phone camera (As our three cameras are completely knackered at present) but he is currently away at the moment so will upload when he is back. I cannot remember which gifts were from who until I see the pictures as they were taken next to packages, etc.

The girls got a lot of things. Many dreamies and treats. They loved the Smilla ones. They were given a Felix bowl and serving fork. Vibrating soft bug toy (Tibbs likes this and goes potty when it moves close to her belly, haha) Valerian (I think by the smell) Santa hat and other toys which they love and the blue spotty catnip toy. They also had a mini activity thingy for cats which they have had before and loved. I know this because the last one they kinda broke to pieces from playing. 

They also had mice on strings. A pink crinkly sound rat/mouse and other bits. 

And they have already hidden a lot of the toys as their box is near enough empty so I need to see where they have hidden everything.

Thank you for the scented dolphin. Smells gorgeous and is currently hanging on my chest of drawers. And for the scented cupcake. Sitting on my makeup side at the moment. And the choccies too.

But thank you very much. It was truly wonderful to open up the girls pressies Christmas morning and see their excitement and curiosity. They loved it as much as I did.

Here's to a Happy New Year. x


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Blackcats said:


> I'm late to this.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. Great to see so many cats enjoying their presents and a lot of well thought out gifts I see. I hope to do better next time but I am glad to see what I bought has been well selected and the kitties have enjoyed them.
> 
> ...


Glad they were all okay for you all and the bowl made it in one piece as I was wondering  Made my day now hearing this ha ha. Sorry the clue was rubbish, I was stumped for one! Look forward to seeing the pictures sometime!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ruby the dog I was your SS as well, may as well bring it all out into the open ha ha. Still no idea who ours was but it was fun all the same


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> I think Minkymadam (Sorry if I spelt your name wrong) was one of my SS? I will need to double check but thank you very much if I am right.


Sorry, not me!  Glad your babies had fun though.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Mine arrived just now, so the cats will be opening their prezzies tonight.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Woohoo, my SS arrived today! Thank you very much to my SS. Obviously I know who they are as I organised, but it makes it no less special!

The cats got a blanket, what I think is a soft toy bird, a little section of feather boa with eyes which I think should be a worm (Millie really loves it!), two little mice and a little furry ball with eyes which has gone down really well. I got a notebook with a holder which I'm assuming has something cat related on it, but I'll need to wait for someone who can see to come tell me what it shows!

Thank you so, so much for all our gifts! They're lovely!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I haven't opened ours, yet, but Xena is convinced there is something in it for her that is smelling VERY nice, she is clawing the box and giving it headbutts.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Britt said:


> Pooh with one if his presents -- not sure who sent it because it came from Purrfect Homes and with no clues inside. Anyway as you can see he loves it
> 
> And he has been chasing the laser mouse :dita:


Yes, who would send a parcel from Purrfect Homes???


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The cats had decided to open the parcel by themselves, so I decided to go and give them a hand.

Can we unwrap our prezzies, mum?









I bet this one is for me.









YESSSSS... this is what I smelled. For MEEEEEEE









I like this one, mum, can I have it?









PLEEAAASEEE









I want that cow toy, mum!









By this time, Connor made the cow toy 'mooh' which spooked Catweazle, so he sought a safe hiding place under the table 

What is that? For ME??









Happy cats


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

This must be the reason our presents were late...
We asked Santa to make Romeo get well again, and the prezzies arrived just in time for him to be able to fully enjoy them














































Just look at him, you can't tell he has been so poorly...


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lovely to see the hairy hikers all enjoying their SS gifts , the pictures of Romeo playing and looking so happy made me  and :crying:happy joyful tears


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Xena in warrior mode









MUM, he has pinched my toy!!!









Romeo likes the blanket, but he doesn't get a chance to claim it



























Yes, got my toy back!!!


















Xena guarding all the presents, especially the blanket, which she immediately claimed for herself









and saying a well meant ' thank you so very, very much' to our wonderful Secret Santa on behalf of all of us


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant photos J, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Thank you very much, dear American Santa, who I assume must be dagny0823, for the gorgeous presents. Fortunately, I could save the lovely cat calender before the cats could rip it up 

The whole package smelled of catnip, so they went absolutely berserk...
I now have a house full of felines high on catnip :lol: :lol: :lol:

Connor is still busy making his cow toy mooh


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Great pics of your babies, Jiskefet!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Jiskfet, you have just made my day !!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Thank you very much, dear American Santa, who I assume must be dagny0823, for the gorgeous presents. Fortunately, I could save the lovely cat calender before the cats could rip it up
> 
> The whole package smelled of catnip, so they went absolutely berserk...
> I now have a house full of felines high on catnip :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Spot on! It's me . Stupid customs appears to have held your package for about 10 days, so the catnip smell must have made them suspicious.

I'm so glad they like the cow. I thought it was adorable when I saw it and hoped someone would like the noises.

Good job nabbing the calendar--I'm sure it reeks of catnip too, so they'll be after it for weeks! Fun fun!

Merry Christmas to all, and I'm so very glad Romeo is now up for playing.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

So pleased you got your parcel JK, love the pictures, the kitties look like they absolutely love everything!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Britt said:


> Great pics of your babies, Jiskefet!


Such a shame Catweazle did a runner before we could take some photos of him, but they are all 'very happy bunnies'. It really brought tears to my eyes to see Romeo playing like that with the wand toy. He really is his bright old self again, he is even chasing Connor for possession of the cow toy


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Awww such lovely photos Jiskefet! So nice to see all of your gang and especially Romeo after being so poorly enjoying themselves


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such lovely photos and they all seem to be really enjoying themselves with their wonderful presents!!! Brilliant!!!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely pictures, im so glad romeo is able to enjoy hthe toys, its lovely to see him playing, clever santa knew he just needed a little more time!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I fear we will have to sleep through a lot of mooh-ing, Connor is absolutely besotted with his cow toy...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Curiosity is killing me! SS, is the slave present a notebook? I haven't had anyone come round to take a look for me yet and I'm dying to know!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If you got the same present I did, it is a desk top calendar with gorgeous cat pictures and proverbs and sayings about cats, like 'meow is woof in cat'; 'The cat is nature's beauty'; 'Anyone who believes what the cat tells him, deserves all he gets'; The dog for the man, the cat for the woman'; 'never try to out-stubborn a cat' .


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine feels like a big thick book in some sort of holder. Did yours have a hard holder on the front of it? Mine also came in a little cardboard box.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

carly87 said:


> Curiosity is killing me! SS, is the slave present a notebook? I haven't had anyone come round to take a look for me yet and I'm dying to know!


It's the same as Jiskefet's--a little daily desk cat calender. It was so cute I got myself one as well. I went back and forth on it, but then figured since you have a housemate you'll be able to keep up with it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sadly my housemate is almost as blind as I am, but the thought was lovely! Thank you!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

carly87 said:


> Sadly my housemate is almost as blind as I am, but the thought was lovely! Thank you!


Oh no! I knew I should have sent chocolate!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't worry at all! You weren't to know!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

flev said:


> I got home this afternoon and managed to stop Timothy clinging to me for long enough to open his presents. Thank you very much Santa, he got a Christmas stocking scratching mat, a ball-chasing-bouncy-mouse toy, lots of balls and a flying frenzy.
> 
> He posed nicely for a proper thank-you photo...then got very excited by the frenzy and the little foam balls and everything got a bit blurry, so please excuse the photo quality (and the mess!). He absolutely loves his toys, and keeps going swooping after a ball again every few minutes!
> 
> Our clue says Timothy's secret santa is a small cat with a big voice. My first guess for that would be Spooks and JordanRose?


Indeed it was me!  Lovely to see Timothy enjoying all his goodies- I'm glad he likes them!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Yay, finally managed to get a working camera and some free time to open our SS parcels! Charlie was in a bit of a grump with Lori at time of opening, and only came out for a look whilst Lori was distracted...  She has been enjoying the goodies since, though! 

SS No. 1:

The parcels awaiting opening:









Card opened, but Lorelei doesn't think I'm opening presents fast enough and starts to 'help'!









Lori: Oh, move over, let me unpack, slowpoke...









Lori: Oooh, toy! I'm having that, mum!









Lori: Duck with the furry tail - claimed!









Lori: But, ooh, pink cat! Maybe I'll claim that instead -or everything!









Lori: Or maybe mummy has missed something - I'll just check!









Charlie: And whilst she's on that wild goose chase, I'll sneak in for look - and maybe steal the stick treats...









And here is the whole parcel - including a lovely hand knitted mouse blanket which Lori loves to play with the ears of, and siamese cat coaster for me:









Plus a beautiful card with a poem and a couple of clues inside which, in conjunction with the Siamese theme, leads me to think I have Lymorelynn to offer profound thanks to for this marvellous bundle of goodies 

SS2 to follow shortly


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

OK, SS2!

Lori: Right, I'm going to help again!
Me: This isn't going to end well, you know...









Lori: Mummy, mummy, help! My tail has been attacked by a sticky snake!
Me: Told you it wouldn't end well
Lori: *chases tail and zooms around like a maniac*









The parcel was double wrapped for security and had loads of cat stickers - plus some saying not to be opened until December 25th. Lori is not the patient type, but at least her curiosity managed to let me grab the tape from the outer layer off her tail!









Wow, loads of parcels! Lori couldn't decide what to try and open first, and most parcels got a grab and shake at this point, just keeping them together in one pile was a minor miracle!









The card and clue was opened first, followed by a parcel containing over half a dozen balls of various types and sizes, which Lori promptly tried to play with all at once, and then a tub of Whiskas Temptations! 









Next up was a star shaped dangly toy with sparkly pipe cleaner tails - immediately dragged off by Lori (who loves her sparkly!) and wrestled with whilst still on the card!









And that distraction let Charlie sneak in and grab one of the balls: 









Next came a couple of lovely catnip mouse shape toys (one of which can be seen in the foreground here), but the pink and black pipe cleaner and fluff blob spider which came next was an instant hit with Lori...









... who immediately wrestled it to the ground and tried to bunny-kick it to death!









Fortunately for Mr Spider, the next present out was another dangly toy, a sparkly one with three glittery christmas stockings on and a ribbon tail, and Lorelei the Sparkle Fiend turned on that instead (Charlie has also been having a good play with it since ):









With Lori thus distracted, Charlie finally moved in to have a look at the haul, which by now also included Dreamies, a lovely bright fluffy blanket with a satin ribbon edge, a double ended feather toy, and a pair of coasters and some cat themed socks for me 









It also gave me time to have a closer look at the 'clue' and the personalised card: 


















As I remembered seeing 'The Broons Twelve Signs of Christmas' earlier in this thread, it kind of gavve it away, so thank you very, very much to JaimeandBree for all the lovely goodies  My Gran is Scottish, so she's very much looking forward to seeing the Broons booklet, too, when I'm next over there


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

You're very welcome Jesthar, glad the girls enjoyed their gifts and what lovely pics of them! Hope your gran likes the card  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You guessed correctly for your SS 1 Glad your babies enjoyed their gifts 
A very happy new year to you all


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG---I love that mouse blanket!!!!!!!! That's adorable! Is that your work, Lynn?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

dagny0823 said:


> OMG---I love that mouse blanket!!!!!!!! That's adorable! Is that your work, Lynn?


I love it too. I love DIY presents but I'm not very talented myself


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> OMG---I love that mouse blanket!!!!!!!! That's adorable! Is that your work, Lynn?


It is but I confess I am not the best knitter in the world


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

My 2nd SS parcel was in the same envelope as Jesthar; wondering if you were my SS , JaimeandBree?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

pipje said:


> My 2nd SS parcel was in the same envelope as Jesthar; wondering if you were my SS , JaimeandBree?


It was me 
I'm sorry the gifts were modest but I didn't realise how much postage would be, I tried to get a combination of treats and toys - I hope the cats liked their presents


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> It was me
> I'm sorry the gifts were modest but I didn't realise how much postage would be, I tried to get a combination of treats and toys - I hope the cats liked their presents


Thank you so much, moggie14! The cats are enjoying their presents, especially the pingpong balls and the little mouse (the one you hang on the door- it squeaks every now and then)


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

pipje said:


> Thank you so much, moggie14! The cats are enjoying their presents, especially the pingpong balls and the little mouse (the one you hang on the door- it squeaks every now and then)


You're most welcome - I'm glad the cats like them


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I still don't know who sent us a big parcel through DHL


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Britt said:


> I still don't know who sent us a big parcel through DHL


Were there any clues we can help you with Britt?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Were there any clues we can help you with Britt?


There was a lovely postcard with a pic of cats wearing a Santa hat and the signature was H, H + G


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Britt said:


> There was a lovely postcard with a pic of cats wearing a Santa hat and the signature was H, H + G


Holly, Huck and Gracie??????


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Holly, Huck and Gracie??????


Ah based on that clue I definitely agree Britt


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Holly, Huck and Gracie??????





moggie14 said:


> Ah based on that clue I definitely agree Britt


HUCKYBUCK :thumbup:
That girl spoilt us, thank you soooooo much.

These forums are fantastic. I hadn't had a Christmas like this in 6 years (since my parents passed away). I'm gonna start loving Xmas again thanks to you all. We got so many presents that I kept a few for Pooh's birthday which is Jan 6th. Love you all!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt said:


> HUCKYBUCK :thumbup:
> That girl spoilt us, thank you soooooo much.
> 
> These forums are fantastic. I hadn't had a Christmas like this in 6 years (since my parents passed away). I'm gonna start loving Xmas again thanks to you all. We got so many presents that I kept a few for Pooh's birthday which is Jan 6th. Love you all!


It was an absolute pleasure Britt and I'm so glad you and Pooh enjoyed your Christmas!

Aunty Soozi told me to tell you who I was  but I should have made the clue a little harder really, shouldn't I???


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> It was an absolute pleasure Britt and I'm so glad you and Pooh enjoyed your Christmas!
> 
> Aunty Soozi told me to tell you who I was  but I should have made the clue a little harder really, shouldn't I???


It was the t-shirt that made me think you might be our Secret Santa but I wasn't 100% sure since you could have told somebody else that I'm a size 10


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've made a thread with Dante and Bea opening theirs!! (Went a bit pic mad lol)

It's here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/389343-fao-jiskefet-dante-bea-ss-presents-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww! Sorry I am so late! I have missed you all so much over the last few weeks but it has been madness at my house, Visitors and friends staying but back to normal today and it's nice to have my home back! I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and New Year! Liddy absolutely was beside herself with excitement when we started opening her gifts so I've added some pics! Thank yu so much to HB, Catcoonz and Britt for the fab pressies! You have really spoilt my girl and I am so grateful!:biggrin: Liddy says a huge Thanks!:biggrin:
Here's some pics of Liddy in heaven!:thumbup1:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Awww! Sorry I am so late! I have missed you all so much over the last few weeks but it has been madness at my house, Visitors and friends staying but back to normal today and it's nice to have my home back! I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and New Year! Liddy absolutely was beside herself with excitement when we started opening her gifts so I've added some pics! Thank yu so much to HB, Catcoonz and Britt for the fab pressies! You have really spoilt my girl and I am so grateful!:biggrin: Liddy says a huge Thanks!:biggrin:
> Here's some pics of Liddy in heaven!:thumbup1:
> View attachment 151108
> 
> ...


Thrilled she liked everything  Happy New Year and welcome back at last 

Our opening of yours is @ page 12


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Thrilled she liked everything  Happy New Year and welcome back at last
> 
> Our opening of yours is @ page 12


Awww lovely pics Hun and I'm really happy you liked everything!! I have yet to catch up on all the threads and posts! I did have a look in most days but mainly to look on the Bobby thread I really feel sad that he has not returned home yet but still feel in my heart that he will get back to where he belongs somehow. I didn't dare login as I know I could not resist posting and it really was so hectic!
So lovely to be back! Sorry lovelies but you are stuck with me! LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I was wearing my socks today and came to the realisation that I never thanked my ss since guessing, now I feel awful. Thanks Vivi and Luna for the amazing pressies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bagpuss has finished all his treats!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

We opened ours up this evening as with 4 children things will be very busy tomorrow! Thanks so much to our ss, Poppy and Jasper Loved there presents and I loved mine too  Looking at the clues I think our ss is @Zephodi  Will try and get some photos of them in the little samta hats 






























Hope you have a lovely Christmas, thanks again x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

JTK79 said:


> We opened ours up this evening as with 4 children things will be very busy tomorrow! Thanks so much to our ss, Poppy and Jasper Loved there presents and I loved mine too  Looking at the clues I think our ss is @Zephodi  Will try and get some photos of them in the little samta hats
> View attachment 256187
> View attachment 256189
> View attachment 256190
> ...


Hun this is last year's thread this year's is on the first page if you want to copy and paste your post there!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Haha


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

EDIT:- This is my 2015 Update - see the 2015 Opening Thread!!


----------

